# Offical FBL - Aku Shinigami vs Xellos Metallium



## Id (Jan 20, 2008)

*Aku Shinigami*
Body: Black Adam(powered up version)
Powers: Cable Not hindered by the T.O.
Item: Mind gem

vs
*
Xellos Metallium*
Body ? Power Girl (DC)
Powers ? Kouga Gennosuke (basilisk)
Item ? Bakusaiga (from Inuyasha)


Rules and Discussion.

*Location:* Hyperbolic time chamber (DBZ)

​*Remember*, if you wish to use your 20 min prep. Send it to be pre-approved if not simply write ?does not want prep?.

Lets Do IT


----------



## atom (Jan 20, 2008)

Xellos better have some damn good prep.


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah I posted a thread in the wrong section, don’t worry I pmed a mod. Just continue as norm, it should be moved some time short.

Sorry.


----------



## Gig (Jan 20, 2008)

Prep sent


----------



## Vance (Jan 20, 2008)

_This is going to be good._


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 20, 2008)

Mine's been sent as well.


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2008)

I like this prep



			
				Xellos Metallium said:
			
		

> I expect major mind rape but as telepathy requires concentration I shall counter with this carefully laid out plan 1st My character begins to strip off all clothing then I put Bakusaiga in to it’s sheathe next I put Bakusaiga between power girls legs in a suggestive manner and begin to slowly drew it and then put it back finally I assume a seductive pose (similar to this)  while continuing the previous step forcing Aku to lose his concentration (no strait man can keep concentrated with a hawt naked woman in front of him doing that) finally I finish my prep by activating my Dojutsu.
> 
> My edited prep


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn IT 



			
				Aku Shinigami said:
			
		

> No real prep:
> 
> I enter the battle with my eyes closed, however my telepathy will allow me to sense my opponent. I then immediately fry my opponents brain using telepathy.


----------



## Gig (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh how origanal your prep is Aku but I prepared for this To counter that I would talk to you in a seductive manner making you curious I would blitz you with LS speeds and begin to rub power girl’s soft skin and busum against you (your not concentrating to get of a mind rape off plus as your eyes are closed you can't stop me geting there)


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2008)

I seriously want to ban Aku. A violation must have taken place….I mean how else could he have known of X…prep? Light Speed Titty attack for the win

Seriously, Aku totally shut down your prep. Even if the chance is minuscule, it counted on Aku looking at that godly body

I vote NAO, it goes to Aku.


----------



## Gig (Jan 20, 2008)

Id said:


> I seriously want to ban Aku. A violation must have taken place….I mean how else could he have known of X…prep? Light Speed Titty attack for the win



I think he fears my Dojutsu but it doe's not matter as LS movement >>>>>> speed of thought I will reach him and begin phase 2 before he get's off a mind rape Phisical contact >>>>>>>>>>>> sight


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> I think he fears my Dojutsu but it doe's not matter as LS movement >>>>>> speed of thought I will reach him and begin phase 2 before he get's off a mind rape



Black Adam is far from slow, and Cable power allows him to think and processes at a grossly high speed, let alone he is a world level telepath (with the mind gem…he got a serious bump). We are talking about the guy that could keep up with Lightmasters movements, and was not caught off gourd by Silver Surfers speed blitz. Speed blitz is not an option in this match.


----------



## Gig (Jan 20, 2008)

Id said:


> Black Adam is far from slow, and Cable power allows him to think and processes at a grossly high speed, let alone he is a world level telepath (with the mind gem?he got a serious bump). We are talking about the guy that could keep up with Lightmasters movements, and was not caught off gourd by Silver Surfers speed blitz. Speed blitz is not an option in this match. :c



I know he is not slow but he is off guard is in an overconfident mood and has his eyes closed.


----------



## atom (Jan 20, 2008)

I vote for Xellos. Since when could telekinesis "sense" their opponent anyways?


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I vote for Xellos. Since when could telekinesis "sense" their opponent anyways?



He said sensing things through telepathy. 
However you can sense things through TK if its grossly high end TK wielder. In Cables case its down to subatomic level’s and enough to shatter entire cities with a thumbs down.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 20, 2008)

Since it's telepathy not telekinesis, and with the mind gem Cable is easily capable of scanning every single mind on Earth. Finding just one mind and then crushing it isn't much of a problem. 

I am glad you brought up the tk point though. If I want to I can easily blow up my opponents brain using tk, he's used the tactic in the past: sketchy fanart


----------



## Gig (Jan 20, 2008)

Id said:


> He said sensing things through telepathy.
> However you can sense things through TK if its grossly high end TK wielder. In Cables case its down to subatomic level’s and enough to shatter entire cities with a thumbs down.



Id my prep said I would get into sight range as he has blinded him self out of fear I would reach him easily in time to start phase 2. If I use tipical turn on prases he would lose concentration while power girl is making him quite happy. After that she crushes his weak point (you know where I mean I don’t think he is going to concentrate with that level of pain do you) once that is done I can lay into him with Bakusaiga by cutting off his eye lobes. With out his eye lobes he is doomed as he can’t fight back at all or he will risk killing him self.



Aku Shinigami said:


> Since it's telepathy not telekinesis, and with the mind gem Cable is easily capable of scanning every single mind on Earth. Finding just one mind and then crushing it isn't much of a problem.
> 
> I am glad you brought up the tk point though. If I want to I can easily blow up my opponents brain using tk, he's used the tactic in the past: sketchy fanart


power girls a little bit faster than DP


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 20, 2008)

It still will take you awhile to do that, I can create a telekinesis shield around myself to prevent you from getting close, and to be quite honest my frying your brain would be nearly instantaneous considering you have the mind of a simple human with no real mental resistance. Also you wouldn't get Black Adam to react to you, he's completely devoted to Isis his dead wife.


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2008)

I don’t think you have realized the Telepathic monster Aku has made out his character.  He is aware of all your actions, with his eyes closed. Well in fact, he attempts to mind swipe the moment, he pics up your psyche.


----------



## Gig (Jan 20, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> It still will take you awhile to do that, I can create a telekinesis shield around myself to prevent you from getting close, and to be quite honest my frying your brain would be nearly instantaneous considering you have the mind of a simple human with no real mental resistance. Also you wouldn't get Black Adam to react to you, he's completely devoted to Isis his dead wife.



Powers girls not human last time a checked.

Even if he is devoted it is still immensely hard to concentrate when you have a woman all over you also can you explain how he will resist having his jewels crushed?



Id said:


> I don’t think you have realized the Telepathic monster Aku has made out his character.  He is aware of all your actions, with his eyes closed. Well in fact, he attempts to mind swipe the moment, he pics up your psyche.



then I will take him down with me (If you think I have lost and have no hope I would launch Bakusaiga at Aku with all my might even if he survives the initial attack he will die eventually (I will already be dead mind you if what Id and aku says is true but he dies as well from degenaration and if I am lucky enough I might score a head shot before I die cancelling out his attack and I might win)


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 20, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Id my prep said I would get into sight range as he has blinded him self out of fear I would reach him easily in time to start phase 2. If I use tipical turn on prases he would lose concentration while power girl is making him quite happy. After that she crushes his weak point (you know where I mean I don?t think he is going to concentrate with that level of pain do you) once that is done I can lay into him with Bakusaiga by cutting off his eye lobes. With out his eye lobes he is doomed as he can?t fight back at all or he will risk killing him self.
> 
> 
> power girls a little bit faster than DP



you can't do that as You have to get through my Tk shield first, which was enough to shield him from Silver Surfer for a short while.

Also you do realize that Black Adam routinely smacks Powergirl around in every single fight they've had? He knows her pretty well, and turn on phrases don't work when you're telling them to a telepath who knows exactly what your intentions are. 

Basically not only am I just as fast or faster, I can read your mind and tell what your intentions are, allowing me to dodge or simply shield against everything you throw at me.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 20, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Powers girls not human last time a checked.
> 
> Even if he is devoted it is still immensely hard to concentrate when you have a woman all over you also can you explain how he will resist having his jewels crushed?



Sure. First you have to get by my telekinetic shield first do that. Secondly I'm just as fast as you, and am reading your mind allowing me to predicts every single one of your actions. 

Finally Black Adam is amazingly freaking resistant to everything. He's survived a machine which tried to open up a football field sized space in the center of his brain.


----------



## Gig (Jan 20, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> you can't do that as You have to get through my Tk shield first, which was enough to shield him from Silver Surfer for a short while.
> 
> *Also you do realize that Black Adam routinely smacks Powergirl around in every single fight they've had? He knows her pretty well, and turn on phrases don't work when you're telling them to a telepath who knows exactly what your intentions are. *
> 
> Basically not only am I just as fast or faster, I can read your mind and tell what your intentions are, allowing me to dodge or simply shield against everything you throw at me.



You never put up the shield in prep  

That is true but did she ever crush his balls in the past 

Also would Black Adam have any super strength with just his body are his powers not magic based?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 20, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> You never put up the shield in prep
> 
> That is true but did she ever crush his balls in the past
> 
> Also would Black Adam have any super strength with just his body are his powers not magic based?



I don't need to put it up in prep, i'm putting it up when I see you attacking me. 
I specifically said that the version of Black Adam in his powered up body in my request. He has all of the resistances and strength that he normally has.

The other problem you have, God Cable has Deadpool's regen ability, So even if you did do that it would only effect me for a second. [orz]​_Kamisama​_Kazoku​_-​_02​_[051395CE].avi


Oh and here's Cable erecting a tk shield to stop an opponent moving at lightspeed:
Link removed


----------



## Gig (Jan 20, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> I don't need to put it up in prep, i'm putting it up *when I see you attacking me*.
> I specifically said that the version of Black Adam in his powered up body in my request. He has all of the resistances and strength that he normally has.
> 
> The other problem you have, God Cable has Deadpool's regen ability, So even if you did do that it would only effect me for a second. Link removed
> ...



I take it that you don't mean the bolded literally 

The thing is the pain from having your balls crushed is a life changeing pain even if you regen from it


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 20, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> I take it that you don't mean the bolded literally
> 
> The thing is the pain from having your balls crushed is a life changeing pain even if you regen from it



I meant it in the figurative sense. And the balls thing assumes you can even get to them, and assumes I just going to hold still while you do it, which just isn't going to happen when you're fighting someone just as fast as you, erect tk shields before you get there, and read your mind while you try and do that. Of course that all is beside the point since I just fry your mind the moment the battle starts.

Oh and distracting me isn't really all that likely considering Cable is one of the most highly trained telepaths in Marvel, and both him and Black Adam have demonstrated high resistances to characters with the power to manipulate emotions and telepaths.


----------



## Gig (Jan 20, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> I meant it in the figurative sense. And the balls thing assumes you can even get to them, and assumes I just going to hold still while you do it, which just isn't going to happen when you're fighting someone just as fast as you, erect tk shields before you get there, and read your mind while you try and do that. Of course that all is beside the point since I just fry your mind the moment the battle starts.
> 
> Oh and distracting me isn't really all that likely considering Cable is one of the most highly trained telepaths in Marvel, and both him and Black Adam have demonstrated high resistances to characters with the power to manipulate emotions and telepaths.




Then my next plan is throw Bakusaiga at your Balls as your blinded you will not see it coming as it has no mind you can't detect it also even if you read my mind it will hit at LS before you manage to put up the shield or movie so it is a double knock out as you will die in immense pain wondering why your regen is not working and I die due to becoming a vegetable


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 20, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Then my next plan is throw Bakusaiga at your Balls as your blinded you will not see it coming as it has no mind you can't detect it also even if you read my mind it will hit at LS before you manage to put up the shield or movie so it is a double knock out as you will die in immense pain wondering why your regen is not working and I die due to becoming a vegetable


First of all I'm reading your mind telling me what your about to do and therefore erect a tk shield, he's shown himself to be fast enough to react to lightspeed objects.
Even IF(and it's a major if) Bakusaiga hits me, it would likely just bounce off, Black Adam is amazingly resistant to that sort of damage, he's shrugged off punches from Superman in the past. Also IF you manage to hit me, Cable has the ability to use his tk to remove poisons etc from himself, so he can just remove that area that was hit, and then regenerate himself.


----------



## atom (Jan 20, 2008)

Doesn't Xellos genjutsu work even if the eyes are closed?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 20, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Doesn't Xellos genjutsu work even if the eyes are closed?



I don't think so, plus it's basically a mental attack directed at one of the most powerful telepaths ever, so it's not really going to work.


----------



## atom (Jan 20, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> I don't think so, plus it's basically a mental attack directed at one of the most powerful telepaths ever, so it's not really going to work.


Well, its not really a "mental" attack. Basically, all it does is make you do whatever you will do to Xellos to yourself. So basically, you can't hurt him.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

*


Aku Shinigami said:



			Even IF(and it's a major if) Bakusaiga hits me, it would likely just bounce off, Black Adam is amazingly resistant to that sort of damage, he's shrugged off punches from Superman in the past. Also IF you manage to hit me, Cable has the ability to use his tk to remove poisons etc from himself, so he can just remove that area that was hit, and then regenerate himself.
		
Click to expand...

*
But it would have the strength of superman’s punch behind it but with a tiny point of damage. A punch is blunt force while a sword point is piecing

It's not poison its effects are from an unspecified reason. I just remembered some thing to I don’t have to throw it I can shot a degenerative wave at you to which has the same effect.


Edit: Aku my research has just led me to believe that closing your eyes doe's not actually protect you from the dojutsu but you are on the right line here if it where that simple the tech would be next to useless.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Well, its not really a "mental" attack. Basically, all it does is make you do whatever you will do to Xellos to yourself. So basically, you can't hurt him.



Which makes it a type of mental control ability which I'm completely resistant to.

Also at Xellos, you still have to get through my shields and I can dodge your throw with ease, in fact I can use tk to grab the sword while you're trying to throw it or redirect it while it's flying through the air. Also even if it hits me, bakusaiga is basically a magic weapon, and due to the nature of his abilities Black Adam is very resistant to magic.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Which makes it a type of mental control ability which I'm completely resistant to.
> 
> Also at Xellos, you still have to get through my shields and I can dodge your throw with ease, in fact I can use tk to grab the sword while you're trying to throw it or redirect it while it's flying through the air. Also even if it hits me, bakusaiga is basically a magic weapon, and due to the nature of his abilities Black Adam is very resistant to magic.



 I?m sorry but I don't have to do any thing where at a stalemate here my friend if you try a mind rape you kill your self If I attack I hit a barrier and as your defending you will not die from the dojutsu but now it is a question of how long can your barrier hold out which I assume is very long.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Except the dojutsu is either a mental or magical attempt to control your opponent, both of which I'm practically immune to. Very simply your doujutsu will not work.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Except the dojutsu is either a mental or magical attempt to control your opponent, both of which I'm practically immune to. Very simply your doujutsu will not work.



Actually stated to reverses killing intent in an unspecified way so saying your immune doe's not cut it at best you getting a drew my friend. And as I am safe from your attacks I take control of the kitchen giving me provisions :rofl (can't find the evil laugh it will have to do) I win because you die of boredom 

You have a few chooses die having the time of your life 

Die from boredom 

Finally die from suicide your it's your chose mean while I will enjoy a hat bath and meal


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Actually stated to reverses killing intent in an unspecified way so saying your immune doe's not cut it at best you getting a drew my friend. And as I am safe from your attacks I take control of the kitchen giving me provisions :rofl (can't find the evil laugh it will have to do) I win because you die of boredom



Ok so you reverse killing intent. Do you really think that the best telepath in Marvel can't control his emotions and be dispassionate when he disposes of you like the bug you are? Also he can do things that have nothing to do with killing intent, for example he can screw with powergirl's mind and make her his love slave. No killing intent and complete win for Cable.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Ok so you reverse killing intent. Do you really think that the best telepath in Marvel can't control his emotions and be dispassionate when he disposes of you like the bug you are? Also he can do things that have nothing to do with killing intent, for example he can screw with powergirl's mind and make her his love slave. No killing intent and complete win for Cable.



Your bloodlust and will to do harm will be detected by my peak kriptonian senses inhanced by my ninja training and you will make your self your own love slave:S 

Also 





> you wouldn't get Black Adam to react to you, he's completely devoted to Isis his dead wife.


 love slave huh


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Your bloodlust and will to do harm will be detected by my peak kriptonian senses and you will make your self your own love slave:S
> 
> Also  love slave huh



Except I'm completely resistant to mind rape, so if it's reflected it won't do anything to me. Also since it doesn't have any killing intent there's nothing to reflect. 



Hey have you seen Powergirl, how can you blame me? I propose that since this argument isn't going anywhere we just fill up the rest of it with hot pictures of Powergirl.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Except I'm completely resistant to mind rape, so if it's reflected it won't do anything to me. Also since it doesn't have any killing intent there's nothing to reflect.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey have you seen Powergirl, how can you blame me?



How can you defend and attack your self at the same time? also you don?t even realise you?ve done it until it is to late enjoy your self plesure Now I will attack while you are unable to concentrate


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Except I'm completely resistant to mind rape, so if it's reflected it won't do anything to me. Also since it doesn't have any killing intent there's nothing to reflect.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey have you seen Powergirl, how can you blame me? I propose that since this argument isn't going anywhere we just fill up the rest of it with hot pictures of Powergirl. *



How can you defend and attack your self at the same time? also you don?t even realise you?ve done it until it is to late enjoy your self plesure Now I will attack while you are unable to concentrate 

I agree with the bolded


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> How can you defend and attack your self at the same time? also you don?t even realise you?ve done it until it is to late enjoy your self plesure Now I will attack while you are unable to concentrate



Except it's not effected by the doujutsu, the doujutsu only effects attacks with killing intent the attack I'm suggesting doesn't have any killing intent.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Except it's not effected by the doujutsu, the doujutsu only effects attacks with killing intent the attack I'm suggesting doesn't have any killing intent.



It has harmful intent and an attack thus it is reversed i sense your true intentions


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> It has harmful intent and an attack thus it is reversed i sense your true intentions



It specifically said killing, no reference to other intentions.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh ok then a random guy with a bladed weapon attacks his desire is to slice of my hand but he also doe’s not want to kill me because he needs me for interrogation (it's not killing intent from your view point) are you telling me that the Dojutsu is not going to counter that?  

Because I’m sorry to tell you the moves like the phrase an eye for an eye except you never get eye if you try to behead me you lose your head if you try to shot an energy blast at me you shot your self if you try mind rapeing you rape your self. 

Being honest would you not find it funny that a telepath of your level who is easily one of the most powerful telepath possible in this tournament ends up mind rapeing him self because he is over confident. 

Also


> Originally Posted by Xellos Metallium
> I expect major mind rape but as telepathy requires concentration I shall counter with this carefully laid out plan 1st My character begins to strip off all clothing then I put Bakusaiga in to it’s sheathe next I put Bakusaiga between power girls legs in a suggestive manner and begin to slowly drew it and then put it back finally I assume a seductive pose (similar to this)
> Spoiler:
> while continuing the previous step forcing Aku to lose his concentration (no strait man can keep concentrated with a hawt naked woman in front of him doing that) *finally I finish my prep by activating my Dojutsu.*
> ...





> Originally Posted by Aku Shinigami
> 
> No real prep:
> 
> I enter the battle with my eyes closed, however my telepathy will allow me to sense my opponent. *I then immediately fry my opponents brain using telepathy.*



Would the fact that you attack immediately as soon as prep ends and the fact i have the dojutsu up at the start not result in a win for me. As you will be unable to do any thing while you’re getting mind raped by a universesal level telepath so TK shields are out of you scope. 
Even if you can react to your own TP assault which I am not arguing it will take every thing you have got to resist a telepathic attack from some one who is your equal in every way and stat. so while your in (this telepathic battle with your self lol ) I walk up to you calmly drawing my blade (yes there is a possibility it will not harm you true I will not argue that) but the fact is power girl is packing some serious physical strength not to the same level as you true as you and Id pointed out early but at the moment you are incapable of movement. 
So I can take my time and gather my full might into my attack which will be a thrust which targets the weakest points on a human body (I am assuming that his torso is the most durable part while the eyes and jewels are the weakest) now if it doe’s pierce either of the 2 places you will slowly begin to die your regen get’s cancelled out and your body degenerates. You did argue that you could stop the effects with Tp but you have got you hands full trying to defeat your self in a telepathy battle at the moment so you can’t argue that point. 
Now if the weapon doe’s not piece you I take advantage of where we are where which is a training room that has infinite supplies so I would begin strength builds activities until I am unable to get any stronger once that is doe I try the sword piecing again. Finally if for some reason my pinnacle of kriptonian strength is not enough I would pick you up walk over to the door to the room open it (if aloud) and throw you out of the room of space and time thus giving me a ring out.



Id said:


> I seriously want to ban Aku. A violation must have taken place….I mean how else could he have known of X…prep? Light Speed Titty attack for the win
> 
> Seriously, Aku totally shut down your prep. Even if the chance is minuscule, it counted on Aku looking at that godly body
> 
> I vote NAO, it goes to Aku.


Not quite Id I came up with my beloved Titty plan in hopes of winning in style (like this ) I don't want my first possible win coming from a 4hx Dojutsu but as he has his eyes closed at the start I have no chose now I did try and recover my beloved plan but alas I can’t


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

I wonder what the answer is.....
As soons as he enters Xello's mind and see's his egospoicversion of himself (since powergirl thinks she is even hotter than reality) and he'll imediattly open his eyes to see.
This will happen.
Then, Lightspeed titty attack  ftw!

Of Course, with a name like *black* adam, it might not work


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos, when it comes down to it your dojutsu is the only possible way you have of surviving. One major problem with that. The Dojutsu is a MENTAL/MAGICAL attempt to control your opponent. 

Now how the hell is the mental attack of a street level fighter going to work against one of the most powerful telepaths ever, upgraded with the mind gem, and stuck in the body of someone who's made the Martian Manhunter, a planetary level telepath, go mad trying to mess with his mind?


Very simply your dojutsu doesn't work, and without it, I kill you in milliseconds.


----------



## atom (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Xellos, when it comes down to it your dojutsu is the only possible way you have of surviving. One major problem with that. The Dojutsu is a MENTAL/MAGICAL attempt to control your opponent.
> 
> Now how the hell is the mental attack of a street level fighter going to work against one of the most powerful telepaths ever, upgraded with the mind gem, and stuck in the body of someone who's made the Martian Manhunter, a planetary level telepath, go mad trying to mess with his mind?
> 
> ...


As you said, its magical. You got no way of countering it other then just to not attack Xellos


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Xellos, when it comes down to it your dojutsu is the only possible way you have of surviving. One major problem with that. The Dojutsu is a MENTAL/MAGICAL attempt to control your opponent.
> 
> Now how the hell is the mental attack of a street level fighter going to work against one of the most powerful telepaths ever, upgraded with the mind gem, and stuck in the body of someone who's made the Martian Manhunter, a planetary level telepath, go mad trying to mess with his mind?
> 
> ...



It doe's not fuck with the mind it reverses killing Intent which can mean any thing at all. I will not go mad from using my Dojutsu because I am not mind rapeing you in any way. I am just reversing the effects of your attack think of it like a mirror.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> As you said, its magical. You got no way of countering it other then just to not attack Xellos



If it's magical i'm still nearly immune, because I'm in black adam's body which is reinforced and shielded by god's from magical attacks. In addition both of them have shown the ability to overcome magical attempts to control their minds.


----------



## atom (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> If it's magical i'm still nearly immune, because I'm in black adam's body which is reinforced and shielded by god's from magical attacks. In addition both of them have shown the ability to overcome magical attempts to control their minds.


Except, its not a "attack"


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm going to vote for Xellos here, since I have not really gotten any proof from Aku that the Doujutsu won't affect him, and the prep wasn't really that well used, to be honest...


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> If it's magical i'm still nearly immune, because I'm in black adam's body which is reinforced and shielded by god's from magical attacks. In addition both of them have shown the ability to overcome magical attempts to control their minds.



Even if you are immune to magic blasts and magic attack what I’m doing is neither I am reversing you intent to kill upon your self. Unless you can survive getting hit by your own TP attack your dead.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Except, its not a "attack"



Umm.. What else can you call it? Plus when it comes down to it, it's an attempt to control my actions via either mental, magical, or even possibly emotional means.


This is what Black Adam does to someone who is able to manipulate the entire JSA to fight each other via a highly powerful mystical artifact: Link removed


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Even if you are immune to magic blasts and magic attack what I?m doing is neither I am reversing you intent to kill upon your self. Unless you can survive getting hit by your own TP attack your dead.



Which won't work unless you can actually use your ability on me. I've already shown that not matter which of the possible ways your attack works it won't effect me, so really you're engaging in a no limits fallacy by saying that since no street leveler can overcome it, no world-class telepath in a body magically secured against mental attacks can either.


----------



## atom (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Umm.. What else can you call it? Plus when it comes down to it, it's an attempt to control my actions via either mental, magical, or even possibly emotional means.
> 
> 
> This is what Black Adam does to someone who is able to manipulate the entire JSA to fight each other via a highly powerful mystical artifact: Link removed


spirtual/magical means moreso then anything else. Is your character "immune" to spirtual attacks? The way to counter the doujutsu is extremely simple. But I can't say.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Umm.. What else can you call it? Plus when it comes down to it, it's an attempt to control my actions via either mental, magical, or even possibly emotional means.
> 
> 
> This is what Black Adam does to someone who is able to manipulate the entire JSA to fight each other via a highly powerful mystical artifact: Link removed



So he pokes out they guys eyes he was not even targeting Black Adam any way it was like a sucker punch.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> So he pokes out they guys eyes he was not even targeting Black Adam any way it was like a sucker punch.



 No, if you notice the dialogue, the guy tries to use his powers on BA, it didn't work.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> No, if you notice the dialogue, the guy tries to use his powers on BA, it didn't work.



The mage starts to yap on about fear. A guy who is FTL would obviously be able to blitz some one before he finishes his chant verbally also my dojutsu is not mind control.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> No, if you notice the dialogue, the guy tries to use his powers on BA, it didn't work.



 Psycho Pirate's powers didn't affect even Power Girl instantly. How do you figure that it was any different for Black Adam? He just killed PP before his powers could take effect.

Surprisingly, I'm currently leaning towards Xellos in this as well.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> Psycho Pirate's powers didn't affect even Power Girl instantly. How do you figure that it was any different for Black Adam? He just killed PP before his powers could take effect.
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm currently leaning towards Xellos in this as well.



You really don't think my character can resist the dojutsu? 

Also I have one simple way to completely nullify the doujutsu.

I use telekinesis to pull down his eyelids, I thereby stop his doujutsu and then immediately kill him. After all it's been shown he can't use his ability when his can't open his eyes.


----------



## atom (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> You really don't think my character can resist the dojutsu?
> 
> Also I have one simple way to completely nullify the doujutsu.
> 
> I use telekinesis to pull down his eyelids, I thereby stop his doujutsu and then immediately kill him. After all it's been shown he can't use his ability when his can't open his eyes.


Except the Doujutsu has already been activated.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> You really don't think my character can resist the dojutsu?
> 
> Also I have one simple way to completely nullify the doujutsu.
> 
> I use telekinesis to pull down his eyelids, I thereby stop his doujutsu and then immediately kill him. After all it's been shown he can't use his ability when his can't open his eyes.



Sorry, but you pretty much fucked yourself over with your prep. Your prep ends with immediately trying kill Xellos and he already activated his dojutsu in his own prep. Meaning you'll fry your own brain.


----------



## atom (Jan 21, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> Sorry, but you pretty much fucked yourself over with your prep. Your prep ends with immediately trying kill Xellos and he already activated his dojutsu in his own prep. Meaning you'll fry your own brain.


game, set, match.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Except the Doujutsu has already been activated.



First of all the attack I'm proposing isn't really an attack with any killing intent, so there's nothing to be reflected. Secondly, I've yet to hear any reasonable explanation why the doujutsu would even work on me. If you guys really want to play it that way, I simply use a maximum strength tk blast directly between the two us, after having erected by own shields. Since it doesn't directly target Xellos the doujutsu won't be effected, and I'm strong enough to survive it due to my body and shields, and deadpool's regen. In contrast, Xellos will be knocked out and his doujutsu rendered ineffective.

The main thing is, I can recover from every single one of my own attacks. I've got deadpool's regen, and he's recovered from his brain being exploded two times in one chapter.


----------



## atom (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> First of all the attack I'm proposing isn't really an attack with any killing intent, so there's nothing to be reflected. Secondly, I've yet to hear any reasonable explanation why the doujutsu would even work on me. If you guys really want to play it that way, I simply use a maximum strength tk blast directly between the two us, after having erected by own shields. Since it doesn't directly target Xellos the doujutsu won't be effected, and I'm strong enough to survive it due to my body and shields, and deadpool's regen. In contrast, Xellos will be knocked out and his doujutsu rendered ineffective.
> 
> The main thing is, I can recover from every single one of my own attacks. I've got deadpool's regen, and he's recovered from his brain being exploded two times in one chapter.


By that point, you have already killed yourself.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> Sorry, but you pretty much fucked yourself over with your prep. Your prep ends with immediately trying kill Xellos and he already activated his dojutsu in his own prep. Meaning you'll fry your own brain.



Umm.. that's easy for me to recover from. My own mental defences shield me against my own power almost completely, and I have deadpool's regen allow me to regenerate my brain in seconds.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Umm.. that's easy for me to recover from. My own mental defences shield me against my own power almost completely, and I have deadpool's regen allow me to regenerate my brain in seconds.



Seconds are a lot of time for someone who can move at lightspeed. He could use his strength to completely rip you apart before you can regenerate from the damage done to your brain.


----------



## atom (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Umm.. that's easy for me to recover from. My own mental defences shield me against my own power almost completely, and I have deadpool's regen allow me to regenerate my brain in seconds.


Explain to me how you have Deadpool's regen again. 



> . My own mental defences shield me against my own power almost completely,


Scans?


----------



## Id (Jan 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Explain to me how you have Deadpool's regen again.



Because he picked Cable during ?The Burnt Offering? arc, which at the time had Deadpools healing factor.


----------



## atom (Jan 21, 2008)

Id said:


> Because he picked Cable during ?The Burnt Offering? arc, which at the time had Deadpools healing factor.


I see. Isn't deadpool immortal?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Explain to me how you have Deadpool's regen again.
> 
> 
> Scans?



In the beginning of the Cable and Deadpool comic's there was this freak accident that blended them together for a bit. After the accident Cable retained Deadpool's regen powers.
Here's proof of it:
Link removed


In response to Alucard: What's he going to do to me? I still have Black Adam's body, which Powergirl has never been able to fight against effectively.



Give me a sec on the mental resistance scans, it'll just take me a few minutes.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

*


Aku Shinigami said:



			Umm.. that's easy for me to recover from. My own mental defences shield me against my own power almost completely, and I have deadpool's regen allow me to regenerate my brain in seconds.
		
Click to expand...

* Even if this is true you’re attacking with not just your own power but with it heavily aped by the mind gem your defences fall as easily as the little piggy who built his house out of twigs.



Alucard2997 said:


> Seconds are a lot of time for someone who can move at lightspeed. He could use his strength to completely rip you apart before you can regenerate from the damage done to your brain.



With your body damaged I would blitz you and shove bakusaiga down the hole in your head cancelling your regen. I would then do what Alucard suggested^ Also I would like to see you with regen that can re grow your brain. I want to see cable do it not DP


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I see. Isn't deadpool immortal?



He's basically just at good at regen as Buu is. He's come back from just being a pile of mush on a floor.


----------



## Id (Jan 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I see. Isn't deadpool immortal?


Due to Mistress Death agreement (if IRRC), Cable has no such agreement.


*Anyhow*, I interpreted Aku ?Brain Fried? as mind swipe. That?s not killings his opponent, just incapacitating him through telepathy. Some what logical to, since at least in the Comic. Cable does no longer fights with killing intention (well at least through issues 1-10 in Cable & Deadpool).


----------



## atom (Jan 21, 2008)

Id said:


> Due to Mistress Death agreement (if IRRC), Cable has no such agreement.
> 
> 
> *Anyhow*, I interpreted Aku ?Brain Fried? as mind swipe. That?s not killings his opponent, just incapacitating him through telepathy. Some what logical to, since at least in the Comic. Cable does no longer fights with killing intention (well at least through issues 1-10 in Cable & Deadpool).


Ok, so it means that Cable is incapacitated?


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Id said:


> Due to Mistress Death agreement (if IRRC), Cable has no such agreement.
> 
> 
> *Anyhow*, I interpreted Aku “Brain Fried” as mind swipe. That’s not killings his opponent, just incapacitating him through telepathy. Some what logical to, since at least in the Comic. Cable does no longer fights with killing intention (well at least through issues 1-10 in Cable & Deadpool).



He tried to burn out my mind that is intent to kill sorry there is no argument against that Id. Incapacitation is more than enough for me to blitz and behead him and he can't regen due to bakusaiga's effect.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Even if this is true you’re attacking with not just your own power but with it heavily aped by the mind gem your defences fall as easily as the little piggy who built his house out of twigs.
> 
> 
> 
> With your body damaged I would blitz you and shove bakusaiga down the hole in your head cancelling your regen. Also I would like to see you with regen that can re grow your brain. I want to see cable do it not DP


But my mental defenses would also be amped by the gem as well, so that cancels each other out.


Cable has the exact same healing factor as Deadpool, so it's not an issue. I obviously can't give you that example seeing as no one has every managed to hurt Cable seriously enough to do that.

Also Bakusaiga would just break on BA's skin, and there's no hole because the damage was internal.

Also your question about taking his own power. Cable has been able to defeat nate grey while Nate was at maximum power and he was still in his weaker form. Since Nate has identical powers to Cable,  think we can definiely say that Cable can survive his own attacks:

here's the fights:
X-man vs cable





X-man vs cable 2


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

Id said:


> Due to Mistress Death agreement (if IRRC), Cable has no such agreement.
> 
> 
> *Anyhow*, I interpreted Aku ?Brain Fried? as mind swipe. That?s not killings his opponent, just incapacitating him through telepathy. Some what logical to, since at least in the Comic. *Cable does no longer fights with killing intention (well at least through issues 1-10 in Cable & Deadpool).*



Who cares? This is not Cable. At best he's Black Adam with Cable's powers and BA is not known to show any mercy.


----------



## atom (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> But my mental defenses would also be amped by the gem as well, so that cancels each other out.
> 
> 
> Cable has the exact same healing factor as Deadpool, so it's not an issue. I obviously can't give you that example seeing as no one has every managed to hurt Cable seriously enough to do that.
> ...


Do you not realize that you have the Mind-gem? You're done for. You have the power of billions of people. You just attacked yourself. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> But my mental defenses would also be amped by the gem as well, so that cancels each other out.
> 
> 
> Cable has the exact same healing factor as Deadpool, so it's not an issue. I obviously can't give you that example seeing as no one has every managed to hurt Cable seriously enough to do that.
> ...



I’m not some weak class 4 Inuyasha character wielding a sword I am power girl who can get more than enough power and momentum behind her attack to behead an immobile opponent. also you need proof for Sonics and Alucards points.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Do you not realize that you have the Mind-gem? You're done for. You have the power of billions of people. You just attacked yourself. Resistance is futile.



Umm.. Do you not realize that because the doujutsu doesn't work on me that would never happen?

Seriously, it's an attempt to control an individual via a type of mind control. THAT WILL NOT WORK ON ME!


----------



## atom (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Umm.. Do you not realize that because the doujutsu doesn't work on me that would never happen?
> 
> Seriously, it's an attempt to control an individual via a type of mind control. THAT WILL NOT WORK ON ME!


The doujutsu isn't mind control. The victims were aware of what they were doing so clearly it was not. Morelikely some kind of spritual move. Something like Itachi's Tsyukomi is mind control.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> The doujutsu isn't mind control. The victims were aware of what they were doing so clearly it was not. Morelikely some kind of spritual move. Something like Itachi's Tsyukomi is mind control.



And this makes it more difficult for me to resist how? Spiritual attacks would be classified in basically the same catergory as magical ones, and neither Cable or BA has had trouble with them in the past.


----------



## atom (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> And this makes it more difficult for me to resist how? Spiritual attacks would be classified in basically the same catergory as magical ones, and neither Cable or BA has had trouble with them in the past.


No they wouldn't. You should just face that you screwed yourself over by attacking him in your prep. Anywho as I said before, my vote goes out to Xellos.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> No they wouldn't. You should just face that you screwed yourself over by attacking him in your prep. Anywho as I said before, my vote goes out to Xellos.



I simply don't understand you point of view in this case. Why exactly does this attack work on me? Because following the logic you guys have used, even if someone like say, TOAA attacked with a slightly hostile intent, it would die, just because you don't seem to recognize any limits to this attack are admit any could defend against it.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> I simply don't understand you point of view in this case. Why exactly does this attack work on me? Because following the logic you guys have used, even if someone like say, TOAA attacked with a slightly hostile intent, it would die, just because you don't seem to recognize any limits to this attack are admit any could defend against it.


TOAA would mearly will it that the dojutsu never exsisted in the first place or doe's not work So point is not taken.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> TOAA would warp reality so it won?t work in the first place So point is not taken.



except according to your logic that reality warp would reflect and take the TOAA out of existence.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> except according to your logic that reality warp would reflect and take the TOAA out of existence.



TOAA is beyoned such things as existence it is existence and none existence for it is every thing in Marvel it doe's not follow the laws of the universe for it is the laws.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> TOAA is beyoned such things as existence it is existence and none existence for it is every thing in Marvel.



Which is why I chose it as an example of how ridiculous I feel your doujutsu argument is.


Quite Simply it falls under the No limits fallacy. Lets reference that from the thread about those:

7. No - limits fallacy. This is when someone states that because something has not demonstrated any limits (or only certain limits) then it has none (or only the ones demonstrated).

Example: "Itachi said that no one without a Mangekyou Sharingan can defeat him. Therefore he can beat all of DC, Marvel, DBZ, and Tenchi Muyo."

The person in this argument holds Itachi's statement to be absolute truth, ignoring the possibility that Itachi has no knowledge of certain enemies, or never expected to encounter them. The same can be said of Kishimoto: He never intended for his characters to be pitted in battle against characters from other works of fiction, so therefore statements like this do not hold true to other works of fiction necessarily. Furthermore, there is the possibility that in - universe, Itachi was lying or bluffing, misinformed, or deluded.



This is almost exactly what you're doing. Your ability comes from a street level universe, where no one has any mental resistance abilities. Despite that you claim that what basically amounts to a mind control attack, will work on a planetary level telepath guarded in a magical body, because no street level human was able to resist it.


According to your logic:
No ordinary human can resist it, therefore, no uber telepath can.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Which is why I chose it as an example of how ridiculous I feel your doujutsu argument is.
> 
> 
> Quite Simply it falls under the No limits fallacy. Lets reference that from the thread about those:
> ...



Gandalf = There's no need to get angry. (must make pic to use in future)

Your reality warping situation can not be countered by me because it is a endless cycle 

I always tell the truth but I am lieing answer me that and I will anser your reality warp question what happened first the warp or the reverse?

First you need to prove to me it is a telepathic attack Aku


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Gandalf = There's no need to get angry. (must make pic to use in future)
> 
> Your reality warping situation can not be countered by me because it is a endless cycle
> 
> ...



It uses the opponents killng intent against them. 

I believe we can agree that there are only 3 possible ways this attack could be classified:
1. Mental(siezing control over the opponents body to protect you)=useless against a telepath like me.
2. Emotional(the killing intent requirement indicates the possibility that it uses the emotion of the killing intent in some way)= useless again, considering that Cable has an almost complete resistance to those abilities, and has demonstrated them numerous times in the past.
3. Magical/Spiritual: Black Adam's body is shielded by the power of the gods, against both magical and spiritual attacks. He was able to survive an encounter with the spectre without being killed by his spiritual/magical powers, in other words this method is also useless.



Very simply, 
Power of the gods as a shield>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>human ninja ability

Basically no matter what possible way your ability works, it won't work against me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

What are good mind gem feats?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> What are good mind gem feats?



It basically just serves as a way to boost the powers of mental powered inidviduals, boosting telepathy, mental defenses, I think telekinesis as well but I'd have to check on it.

It really doesn't make much of a difference in this fight, because neither Kouga or Powergirl are very resistant to mental abilities, so base cable is more than enough for against them.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> It uses the opponents killng intent against them.
> 
> I believe we can agree that there are only 3 possible ways this attack could be classified:
> 1. Mental(siezing control over the opponents body to protect you)=useless against a telepath like me.
> ...



Why can't you just say sheild any one can be a god these days the title means nothing. Man some gods get owned by mortals.

Your doing the exact same thing as what you think I'm doing he is a human with a broken power his power obviously don't work on me because I am the Black Adam. 
Are it was some herald who had the power you would never have made this argument. Your scan is just him getting hit by a magic attack and random flying around the sectre the Dojutsu is not an attack for the last time Aku. 

Me with my god shield >>>>> Mike Tyson because my shield has god in it's name and I say it was enchanted by a god to protect me yet it has no feats to prove it can protect me against certain techniques.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

And what would it allow you to do?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> And what would it allow you to do?



Basically the mind gem boosts what are already herald level mind powers past those previous limits, allowing me to use telekinesis and telepathy at beyond herald levels.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Why can't you just say sheild any one can be a god these days the title means nothing. Man some gods get owned by mortals.
> 
> Your doing the exact same thing as what you think I'm doing he is a human with a broken power his power obviously don't work on me because I am the Black Adam.
> Are it was some herald who had the power you would never have made this argument. Your scan is just him getting hit by a magic attack and random flying around the sectre the Dojutsu is not an attack for the last time Aku.
> ...



----------------------------
Except A:
Those god's are powerful enough to block attacks from the spectre, Eclipso, and amp his strength and resistance to the levels of superman.  Quite simply your argument that they're weak god's makes no sense, since if you look at the type of attacks they're defended against they're obviously far above your level.
B: they've blocked attacks from every single type of way your power could work, and from more powerful sources, so your attack simply won't work.

Also if you claim that the dojutsu is  magical defense, then you're even more screwed. Consider the fact that Black Adam is flying through the spectre and injuring him through his defences, do you really think some random human's mystical defences are stronger than the spectre's?

Anyways I have to sign off for now, be back later.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> ----------------------------
> Except A:
> Those god's are powerful enough to block attacks from the spectre, Eclipso, and amp his strength and resistance to the levels of superman.  Quite simply your argument that they're weak god's makes no sense, since if you look at the type of attacks they're defended against they're obviously far above your level.
> B: they've blocked attacks from every single type of way your power could work, and from more powerful sources, so your attack simply won't work.
> ...



Doe's the spectres defense makes you kill your self? Just because a being is more powerful doe's not make it more efficient.

Aku your thinking in just power power is not every thing in a battle trying to use overwhelming attack power on a defence that reverses the attack back at you will not work it because every thing you throw will bounce back.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

This is getting ridiculous. This match was already finished after the prep was posted.

I place my vote for Xellos.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

I want to vote for Xellos, because I sure as hell do not want to face off against such a beast , and he's pretty close to cosmic here 

But that would be unethical


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I want to vote for Xellos, because I sure as hell do not want to face off against such a beast , and he's pretty close to cosmic here
> 
> But that would be unethical



Well I thank you for your integrity. That is one of the big problems of these tournaments though, since other players can vote against people they don't want to fight. Personally i think for later rounds Id should try and select a group of judges for match before the match starts.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm still tempted as hell 

I'm a little unable, and by that I mean lazy, to read the whole thing, so give me the rundown
What's the arguing point?


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

That he can over power a defence that makes you attack your self as soon as you considered to attack.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I'm a little unable, and by that I mean lazy, to read the whole thing, so give me the rundown
> What's the arguing point?



Aku used a killing attack at the end of his prep. Xellos dojutsu reflects killing attacks back to the user. Xellos activated his dojutsu in his prep. Right at the beginning of the match Aku will fry his own brain. Giving Xellos ample time to rip him apart before he can regenerate.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I'm still tempted as hell
> 
> I'm a little unable, and by that I mean lazy, to read the whole thing, so give me the rundown
> What's the arguing point?



Xellos argues he can affect me with the dojutsu, which is a ninja technique that uses an opponents killing intent to kill themselves whenever they attack him.

I argue that due to the nature of my character that ability is completely worthless against me, because it consists of either a mental or magical means of manipulating my actions, and I'm pretty much immune to both due to my body which is shielded by several gods against magical attacks, and the fact I'm a telepath of the highest order. 


if that ability doesn't work for him, then he's pretty much screwed since nothing else he has can even remotely harm me, and I can use telepathy to fry his brain.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> It uses the opponents killng intent against them.
> 
> I believe we can agree that there are only 3 possible ways this attack could be classified:
> 1. Mental(siezing control over the opponents body to protect you)=useless against a telepath like me.
> ...



And here's my argument about why it wouldn't effect me.


There's also the issue over where or not my own powers would hurt me as well. I'm pretty much immune to my own abilities, so the initial reflect attack won't work. Cable has survived attacks by someone with EXACTLY his powers but at a much higher level.(This was back before he reached his full power)



Aku Shinigami said:


> But my mental defenses would also be amped by the gem as well, so that cancels each other out.
> 
> 
> Cable has the exact same healing factor as Deadpool, so it's not an issue. I obviously can't give you that example seeing as no one has every managed to hurt Cable seriously enough to do that.
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

so the main issue is wether the dojutsu works.
someone please, explain to detail how it works and the content it has been used.
Since you do have the mind gem, I am inclined to believe that if you will give yourself a nasty strikeh


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> so the main issue is wether the dojutsu works.
> someone please, explain to detail how it works and the content it has been used



It's from the manga basilisk. It's a street level manga, and has only ever been tried against ordinary humans with no mental resistance.

There's a respect thread for it.

Here's the post about his ability. Note how it's described as magic, which I'm almost immune to.


Haterade said:


> Whenever the subject comes up, people keep asking just how powerful Gennosuke is or what the limitations of his (nameless) doujutsu are.
> 
> I'll just make this for easy reference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

links please?


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> so the main issue is wether the dojutsu works.
> someone please, explain to detail how it works and the content it has been used




Here's the respect thread 
[SS-Eclipse]_Shakugan_no_Shana_Second_-_14_(XviD)


If read aku argument it doe's not matter what it doe's he is to powerful for it to harm him because it is street level manga. The fact is he meets the criteria for the dojutsu to work there is no debating that it will not work he should have not jumped in at the start with a killing attack.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

do the enemies realize they are under a trick?


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> do the enemies realize they are under a trick?



It happens the instant they try to attack to the attack it would be kind of like a habit example being some people bite there nails with out realising it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

Then I'm sorry Aku. It sounds more like mutants than magic. Cable would have realised something was up if he had the time to get a grasp of his situation and successsfully fought it off. But because you said he kicks off with a mind blast, he will strike himself.
Now, he would be stunned normally, just a minor headache from the feedback
However, I am inclined to believe he's gonna fry himself with because of the mind gem he has with him. I think that would break him. Judging by the merits of the case, and not this last pages of tiping (wich I really should do) my vote needs to be going to Xellos


For now


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Then I'm sorry Aku. It sounds more like mutants than magic. Cable would have realised something was up if he had the time to get a grasp of his situation and successsfully fought it off. But because you said he kicks off with a mind blast, he will strike himself.
> Now, he would be stunned normally, just a minor headache from the feedback
> However, I am inclined to believe he's gonna fry himself with because of the mind gem he has with him. I think that would break him. Judging by the merits of the case, and not this last pages of tiping (wich I really should do) my vote needs to be going to Xellos
> 
> ...



One thing you should note though is that the mind gem would increase his mental defenses as well as his attack power, so it would end up balancing each other out. Plus I have deadpool's regen allowing me to recover from such an attack almost instantaneously.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> One thing you should note though is that the mind gem would increase his mental defenses as well as his attack power, so it would end up balancing each other out. Plus I have deadpool's regen allowing me to recover from such an attack almost instantaneously.



It was a few seconds last page for the regen and don?t you like have to upgrade your mental defences manually to compensate for your increase in power but as you used up your prep. That would not really matter as it would take dam sight more than 20minutes to years to enhance metal defences.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> It was a few seconds last page for the regen and don?t you like have to upgrade your mental defences manually to compensate for your increase in power but as you used up your prep. That would not really matter as it would take dam sight more than 20minutes to years to enhance metal defences.



Not really, the mind gem simply serves as a powerup across the board for all of Cable's telepathic powers, that means his mental shields will be just as upgraded as his attacks are. 

In fact there's the other major problem, which was that I never said anything about using the mind gem at all during my prep. Meaning when it comes down to it, I was just attacking with my normal power, something I can easily deal with.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, but you're not defending against yourself! If this clash happens, wich I am convinced it will, I believe you will take it at full blast. I mean, has anyone defended against their own attacks while under this Dojutsu?


I just realized I need you to finish Darkseid off


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Not really, the mind gem simply serves as a powerup across the board for all of Cable's telepathic powers, that means his mental shields will be just as upgraded as his attacks are.
> 
> In fact there's the other major problem, which was that I never said anything about using the mind gem at all during my prep. Meaning when it comes down to it, I was just attacking with my normal power, something I can easily deal with.



Most people who have had one of the infinity gems have siphoned power from it sub subconsciously with out there knowledge take champion for example so it is safe to assume that your mind attack is enhanced to some degree with out your knowledge.

take his point into account to you can't defend and attack at the same time^

(btw my Dojutsu should be able to deal with Darkseid hitting him self with his own punch should deal him a nice head concussion)


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, but you're not defending against yourself! If this clash happens, wich I am convinced it will, I believe you will take it at full blast.
> 
> 
> I just realized I need you to finish Darkseid off



The thing is, everyone seems to miss the fact that the dojutsu simply won't work on me. 

Black Adam has resisted magic attacks from the Spectre, Eclipso, and even from Zatanna, who has demonstrated high class magic mind control abilities. 


The dojutsu simply relies on the fact that he can seize control of his enemies actions. It's clearly stated to be a magic ability. Now what happens when that magic is matched up against a magic shield of a higher level? Very simply it doesn't work.


Also yes I can attack and defend at the same time, the defenses are ingrained into the very structure of my mind. They don't need effort to activate, and I can still recover from the attack with ease.

Immediately following it I just use my telekinesis to hold down your eyelids, eliminating the doujutsu and thereby allowing me to really kill you.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> The thing is, everyone seems to miss the fact that the dojutsu simply won't work on me.
> 
> Black Adam has resisted magic attacks from the Spectre, Eclipso, and even from Zatanna, who has demonstrated high class magic mind control abilities.
> 
> ...



I don’t do any thing its automatic I don't have control over who it counters. My own brother could get mad at me and try to hit me and end up hitting him self there is nothing you can do your messed up you chance to win during your prep


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> I don?t do any thing its automatic I don't have control over who it counters. My own brother could get mad at me and try to hit me and end up hiting him self



Which has nothing to do with it, it's a magic ability, I have the ability to resist magic of much higher levels that your capable of using. Ergo I can resist your ability. 

You seem to think that your ability can reflect everything no matter what is thrown at you, I already pointed out how that's a no limit fallacy.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Which has nothing to do with it, it's a magic ability, I have the ability to resist magic of much higher levels that your capable of using. Ergo I can resist your ability.
> 
> *You seem to think that your ability can reflect everything no matter what is thrown at you, I already pointed out how that's a no limit fallacy*.



GER can reduce the targets will plus every thing else to 0 making it impossible to attack because as soon as you want to attack your decision resets to 0 would you argue against that saying it would not work? 
No I am not saying it will work on every one actually the Dojutsu has a few weaknesses which I am not telling you because that is revealing my hand.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku
So the only doubt is on wether the Dojutsu will work past black adam's defenses or not. 
Because you kick off ater the prep is over, but dojutsu is turned on before (not sure how he did that) so your attack should bypass your shields and smack you in the teeth 
You are under his dojutsu unless more explanation on both Black adam and dojutsu explains otherwise
Untill further explanation, I think this Dojutsu is more like genetics than magic. Or "naruto training" wich is something in between.
 Xellos
Haaa, here's a good point though. He dosen't start out the fight attacking you.
He starts out attacking with a psi wave. So he's not attacking you with the intention of attacking *you.* Your attack redirection might not work. You can debate that. Putting scans of him doing a psi wave for once (it's a trick I only remember seeing from video games)
Though this is not a sure thing. You might easly rebuttle if you can recall an ocasion where this dojutsu redirected an attack not aiming at him specifically.
Though I doubt such an unfocused psi scream could one-shot a kriptonian body. That thing where a human telepath claimed he spents was it months or weeks, tring to get past Clark's defense, what was his name?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> GER can reduce the targets will plus every thing else to 0 making it impossible to attack because as soon as you want to attack your decision resets to 0 would you argue against that saying it would not work?
> No I am not saying it will work on every one actually the Dojutsu has a few weaknesses which I am not telling you because that is revealing my hand.


What's GER?


I already know about a couple of the limits of the doujutsu, and I've covered them. It can nullified with magic of the proper level(Oboro's eye's and my power is certainly of the proper level) 

I also covered how my character can force you to cover your eyes by using telekinesis thereby nullifying the attack.

Finally you have yet to show that you can do anything to kill me before I recover from the intial attack.


After that it's not that difficult for me to take you out. I will be fine so long as my attacks are general area of effect attacks rather than just ones that target you. I have plenty of those. In fact I can just create a giant pulse of psionic energy out from me to knock out any minds in the area. Since it doesn't target you it wouldn't reflect back at me, and would knock you out eliminating the threat of you dojutsu.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Aku
> So the only doubt is on wether the Dojutsu will work past black adam's defenses or not.
> Because you kick off ater the prep is over, but dojutsu is turned on before (not sure how he did that) so your attack should bypass your shields and smack you in the teeth
> Untill further explanation, I think this Dojutsu is more like genetics than magic. Or "naruto training" wich is something in between.
> ...



Ok here a thing for you remove all your defences minus magic then Goku shoots a kamehameha at you doe's your magic defence protect you from an attack that looks like magic but is actually not?



Banhammer said:


> Aku
> So the only doubt is on wether the Dojutsu will work past black adam's defenses or not.
> Because you kick off ater the prep is over, but dojutsu is turned on before (not sure how he did that) so your attack should bypass your shields and smack you in the teeth
> You are under his dojutsu unless more explanation on both Black adam and dojutsu explains otherwise
> ...



Banhammer I activated my Dojutsu during prep he is not aloud to attack during prep but as soon as prep ends he attacks and by Dojutsu auto counters by forcing him to mind rape him self. 

(I will get scans for you banhammer)


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

Good question, will it?
Aku, the word is yours


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok Banhammer you wanted proof that the pulse would work?
here's an example where it states that the clash between Cable and Nate would cause a power flash that would kill every mind on the planet if he didn't keep it in check.


To quote: Brains across the globe could be fried
Now what happens when he reflects my attack back on me? The exact same scenario. That means even if his own dojutsu works he kills himself doing it, and I just regen and get back up from it.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Ok here a thing for you remove all your defences minus magic then Goku shoots a kamehameha at you doe's your magic defence protect you from an attack that looks like magic but is actually not?



Yes it does. Black Adam's magic protection protects him from virtually every type of attack, his magic has protected him in fights with every member of the JSA and JLA, and he's fought green lanterns and beaten them, they'd probably fall into that category of looking like magic but not actually being magic.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Ok Banhammer you wanted proof that the pulse would work?
> here's an example where it states that the clash between Cable and Nate would cause a power flash that would kill every mind on the planet if he didn't keep it in check.
> 
> 
> ...



 What has this got to do with Black Adams magic defense vs none magic attack aka kamehameha. Also none main stream counter parts are usually weaker than there 616 version


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> What has this got to do with Black Adams magic defense vs none magic attack aka kamehameha



I posted that before I saw the other post. I addressed your other point in my second post.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku
Wait, wait, wait, then that's Black Adam's Powers, not his body!

Xellos
Is there any amount of willpower necessary for your dojutsu?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Wait, wait, wait, then that's Black Adam's Powers, not his body!



If you look at my character choices, I specifically chose Black Adam's powered up, body, which is reinforced and shielded by the power of multiple god's, so no I didn't go against the rules.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Aku
> Wait, wait, wait, then that's Black Adam's Powers, not his body!
> 
> Xellos
> Is there any amount of willpower necessary for your dojutsu?



Nope it is a casual thing the only reason he doe's not walk around with it on is because if some one who he loves or needs alive tried to attack him out of anger he has no control over if the Dojutsu counters and he would end up killing some one he did not want to.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Aku
> Wait, wait, wait, then that's Black Adam's Powers, not his body!
> 
> Xellos
> Is there any amount of willpower necessary for your dojutsu?



Here's he's shown not only shattering Green lantern shields, as he shatters Guy Gardners ribs with a punch through his shield(which would fall into the category you requested) 



Also willpower does seem necessary, bacsue he needs to conciously activate the ability, and it stops working if his eyes close, he loses concentration, or he loses conciousness.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

I didn't say you broke the rules, I'm just going over the semantics.

If I'm corrected Black Adam's power is to summon all those blessings right? It sounds like power.

Though if Id said ok, then it's ok. Though I take issues to you having a walking juggerflash


I asked about willpower to know wether or not it required an overlaping of wills by fighting yours with his. Wich aperently it dosen't, so if it hits, it works


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I didn't say you broke the rules, I'm just going over the semantics.
> 
> If I'm corrected Black Adam's power is to summon all those blessings right? It sounds like power.
> 
> Though if Id said ok, then it's ok. Though I take issues to you having a walking juggerflash



In case you didn't notice Ban, I already showed how if he used the dojutsu, it would kill him anyways.

The power of my attack colliding with my defenses would create a psychic pulse that would fry the brains of everyone on the planet, as I showed with my scans.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Here's he's shown not only shattering Green lantern shields, as he shatters Guy Gardners ribs with a punch through his shield(which would fall into the category you requested)
> 
> 
> 
> Also willpower does seem necessary, bacsue he needs to conciously activate the ability, and it stops working if his eyes close, he loses concentration, or he loses conciousness.



That scan never showed any of the green lanterns attacking.



Aku Shinigami said:


> In case you didn't notice Ban, I already showed how if he used the dojutsu, it would kill him anyways.
> 
> The power of my attack colliding with my defenses would create a psychic pulse that would fry the brains of everyone on the planet, as I showed with my scans.


 That was two cables with individual wills opposing each other with TP your just one guy you can not defend and attack at the same time so there will be no such effect. Your will is focused on killing your self at the moment and you don’t even realise your doing it. I honestly doubt you will survive a universersal level TP attack maybe if you where defending you could but your not because your attacking.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> That scan never showed any of the green lanterns attacking.



Here's one where he shatters one of their constructs:


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Here's one where he shatters one of their constructs:


 That is a strength feat he is not defending he is the one on the offensive because he is trapped against the green energy.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> That scan never showed any of the green lanterns attacking.
> 
> That was two cables with individual wills opposing each other with TP your just one guy you can not defend and attack at the same time so there will be no such effect. Your will is focused on killing your self at the moment and you don’t even realise your doing it. I honestly doubt you will survive a universersal level TP attack maybe if you where defending you could but your not because your attacking.



You keep forgetting the fact that my regen will allow me to recover from the attack near instantaneously, so even if the attack works, it's only a temporary measure. After all Deadpool has recovered from having his entire brain being blown up. 

Again the attack is only a temporary setback, and you have nothing to defend against my other options.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> You keep forgetting the fact that my regen will allow me to recover from the attack near instantaneously.



My sword cancels regen and I can blitz you before you do start to regen and rip you to peaces with my bear hands while I also stab and slash you with Bakusaiga

Speed of time  >>>>>>speed of light >>>>>>>>> speed of regeneration


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

Even though there aren't any yellow suns around, this is a kriptonian brain, it should held strong against the feedback.

I still think the dojutsu will nail you in a constant feedback damge, but truth be told Xellos, what else have you got? Besides kriptonian nuts squashing (wich will unbodubtly put im in a coma, but because of deadpool's regen, might not work for too long)


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> My sword cancels regen and I can blitz you before you do start to regen and rip you to peaces with my bear hands while I also stab and slash you with Bakusaiga
> 
> Speed of time  >>>>>>speed of light >>>>>>>>> speed of regeneration



1. Powergirl has never had the power level necessary to rip apart Black Adam, in several cases he's been cited as stronger and more durable than Superman himself. Powergirl just doesn't have the strength. She's gone full power on him on multiple occasions and done almost nothing to him.

2. The Bakusaiga would break on Black adam's skin, even if it does work, my regen will recover my brain before Bakusaiga can get near it and thereby allow me to eject any infected portion.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Even though there aren't any yellow suns around, this is a kriptonian brain, it should held strong against the feedback.
> 
> I still think the dojutsu will nail you in a constant feedback damge, but truth be told Xellos, what else have you got? Besides kriptonian nuts squashing (wich will unbodubtly put im in a coma, but because of deadpool's regen, might not work for too long)




Bakusaiga's effect is degeneration which cancels regeneration  even if I merely prick him 

You’re immobile Aku and a vegetable while I attack your strength is completely useless. Also if I ripped of your balls I could shove the blade where they used to be cutting your insides causing the degeneration or I could just shot the wave directly inside you from the hole I made.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Even though there aren't any yellow suns around, this is a kriptonian brain, it should held strong against the feedback.
> 
> I still think the dojutsu will nail you in a constant feedback damge, but truth be told Xellos, what else have you got? Besides kriptonian nuts squashing (wich will unbodubtly put im in a coma, but because of deadpool's regen, might not work for too long)



Once that occurs I can use attacks that won't provoke the dojutsu. For example I could just use telekinesis to pull her eyelids shut, or I can use a tk blast on the ground near me(Not targeting him), which will hit her as well. My shields are stong enough to handle it, but considering that this is what one of his weaker blasts is, I think Powergirl would get knocked out.
Dattebayo


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

So the debate now is

Xellos
Are Black Adam's defense in rules?
Aku
Can you proove enough magic resitant to laugh that accursed blade through the (eye)balls off?


In your prep you said you launched that attack first thing and that dojutsu is cast
That moove is set in stone. 
And there is the risk you'll only shut your own eyelids, and telepathy will cause feedback
First thing you have to do is, once you recover, explore your own mind to shut the Dojutsu's acess off (it might block telepathy powers in the process) and then proceed to counteract.
It's alot of time to be vunerable.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Once that occurs I can use attacks that won't provoke the dojutsu. For example I could just use telekinesis to pull her eyelids shut, or I can use a tk blast on the ground near me(Not targeting him), which will hit her as well. My shields are stong enough to handle it, but considering that this is what one of his weaker blasts is, I think Powergirl would get knocked out.
> Dattebayo



Dude your insides are degenerating you have just had your balls ripped off you no longer have regen. At most you will attack with instinct to lash out and hurt your self due to my Dojutsu there is no way under that level of pain that you will think strait and use tactics.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

dude, you have definitly opened your eyes by now
Are we forgeting power girl is naked


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Dude your insides are degenerating you have just had your balls ripped off you no longer have regen. At most you will attack with instinct to lash out and hurt your self due to my Dojutsu there is no way under that level of pain that you will think strait and use tactics.



Cable was still able to think straight enough to communicate with people halfway across the world via tp, and lower a mulitmillion ton spacestation after the Silver surfer ripped off has of his body and nullified nearly all of his powers. COncentration is not an issue.

Your attack will get one part of me, the ability does not work a t light speed, so by the time it starts moving up towards the upper part of me I'll be at full capacity.
Also Cable is completely used to using his power to keep foreign organisms in him in check. that's what the technoorganic virus in his left arm was. He's been able to eject viruses from people as well, I can easily eject any infected part of meush it


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

It's time to finish this and kill off Aku for good by

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Posting Inuyasha spoilers 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 here


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> dude, you have definitly opened your eyes by now
> Are we forgeting power girl is naked


I think any arousal over that gets canceled out by anger over the balls.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Cable was still able to think straight enough to communicate with people halfway across the world via tp, and lower a mulitmillion ton spacestation after the Silver surfer ripped off has of his body and nullified nearly all of his powers. COncentration is not an issue.
> 
> Your attack will get one part of me, the ability does not work a t light speed, so by the time it starts moving up towards the upper part of me I'll be at full capacity.
> Also Cable is completely used to using his power to keep foreign organisms in him in check. that's what the technoorganic virus in his left arm was. He's been able to eject viruses from people as well, I can easily eject any infected part of meush it



Aku I will gut you like a pig you still need vital organs aka heart lungs if you can't breathe or pump blood around your body you will die. Also once I have finished off your torso and lower body I shove bakusaiga down you mouth or I rip your head from your torso. (you are seriously underestimating losing your man hood Aku)


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Another point, since the regen power is intertwined with a body that is able to move and react at lightspeed, it seems that the regen would also be boosted to that speed as well since the entire body is capable of conducting its reactions at that level.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Aku I will gut you like a pig you still need vital organs aka heart lungs if you can't breathe or pump blood around your body you will die. Also once I have finished off your torso and lower body I shove bakusaiga down you mouth or I rip your head from your torso. (you are seriously underestimating losing your man hood Aku)



Your seriously underestimating how freaking durable BA is. He's been hit by a weapon that opened up a football field sized space inside of his brain and survived it. He was captured for several days by the brilliant scientists on earth, and they couldn't even figure out how to hurt him he was so durable.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't think. I mean the power was not designed to be that fast.
You know, like normal cable on an HD tv


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Another point, since the regen power is intertwined with a body that is able to move and react at lightspeed, it seems that the regen would also be boosted to that speed as well since the entire body is capable of conducting its reactions at that level.



WTF I am sorry who do you think you are silver age superman you can't suddenly pull powers out your arse because the plot demands it if that is the case as power girl is 1million time stronger then sesshomaru Bakusaiga is galaxy busting sword that causes the universe to degenerate. 



Aku Shinigami said:


> Your seriously underestimating how freaking durable BA is. He's been hit by a weapon that opened up a football field sized space inside of his brain and survived it. He was captured for several days by the brilliant scientists on earth, and they couldn't even figure out how to hurt him he was so durable.



Durability mean shit when your dieing from degenerated my friend.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

C'mon now Xellos, you're loosing your cool

Combine powers is what this tourney is about.
Ever considered other options?
I'm pulsating with the answer to beat either of you, but I'm so frustrated saying it would be against the rules


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> C'mon now Xellos, you're loosing your cool



I AM NOT LOSING MY COOLyell 





Actually I'm having fun describing how I him dissect him


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> WTF I am sorry who do you think you are silver age superman you can't suddenly pull powers out your arse because the plot demands it if that is the case as power girl is 1million time stronger then sesshomaru Bakusaiga is galaxy busting sword that causes the universe to degenerate.
> 
> 
> 
> Durability mean shit when your dieing from degenerated my friend.



It still will take you a while to actually get bakusaiga to wound me. I only need milliseconds to nanoseconds to recover, the bakusaiga's effect still takes time to spread, and I can use my powers to eject it from me before it truly hits the important areas.


Also Banhammer remember that the psychic pulse while not enough to put Powergirl down, is still enough to make her stunned for a bit, again buying me the time that I need to regenerate.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

Edit: woops, I was meddling sorry Aku


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> It still will take you a while to actually get bakusaiga to wound me. I only need milliseconds to nanoseconds to recover, the bakusaiga's effect still takes time to spread, and I can use my powers to eject it from me before it truly hits the important areas.



Stop decreasing the amount of time it takes you to regen and giving your self random power up's where not in Shōnen manga where that stuff happens.

And what pulse your going to overwhelm your own defenceless mind there will be no shock wave or pulse. The scan you showed me was him fighting an other cable who is will obviously defend him self but you have no way to do such a thing.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Stop decreasing the amount of time it takes you to regen and giving your self random power up's where not in Shōnen manga where that stuff happens.
> 
> And what pulse your going to overwhelm your own defenceless mind there will be no shock wave or pulse. The scan you showed me was him fighting an other cable who is will obviously defend him self but you have no way to do such a thing.



I'm not decreasing it, that's really what deadpool's healing actor would be able to accomplish. After all he's regenerated his right side of his body nearly instantaneously, in this case the task is much less difficult.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

You still can't use tk against a neked powergirl 

You'll just never focus


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> You still can't use tk against a neked powergirl
> 
> You'll just never focus



Again, attempt to crush balls overrules any tries at arousal. Also I do have the tk blast that I can just use nearby us which should knock her out.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> I'm not decreasing it, that's really what deadpool's healing actor would be able to accomplish. After all he's regenerated his right side of his body nearly instantaneously, in this case the task is much less difficult.



The fact is I will have caused more damage to your body before the Regen even starts Light speed is faster than any Regeneration you have but on top of damage you now have degeneration so you no long have Regen. Also if I go strait for the head from the start and tear it from the body then cause the degeneration effect in your head and torso your dead.

Your brain dead for at least a few seconds Tk is out of the question.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

you regrow the balls
Arrousing is going to be there


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> The fact is I will have caused more damage to your body before the Regen even starts Light speed is faster than any Regeneration you have but on top of damage you now have degeneration so you no long have Regen. Also if I go strait for the head from the start and tear it from the body then cause the degeneration effect in your head and torso your dead.
> 
> Your brain dead for at least a few seconds Tk is out of the question.



Your anti-regen ability won't reach my brain before my regen recovers. Also note that in the scans it took a while for the ability to take effect, and I will recover my powers by then. Also your ability is a magic ability which again I am extremely resistant to.


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> you regrow the balls
> Arrousing is going to be there


Sadly the degeneration will spread out from the places I cut so is ball wither die.



Aku Shinigami said:


> Your anti-regen ability won't reach my brain before my regen recovers. Also note that in the scans it took a while for the ability to take effect, and I will recover my powers by then. Also your ability is a magic ability which again I am extremely resistant to.


 your head is cut off from your body and it's degenerating actually it happened instantly in those scans he only realised once he tried to put his body back together.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

Ballless Black Adam

He's gonna be maaaaad
Maybe to mad to use them psi skills


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Sadly the degeneration will spread out from the places I cut so is ball wither die.
> 
> your head is cut off from your body and it's degenerating actually it happened instantly in those scans he only realised once he tried to put his body back together.



How exactly are you going to manage that? Your strength isn't nearly strong enough for that and bakusaiga still shatters on my skin.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

one could argue the whole degeneration powers thing might help...


This thread is moot untill power girl nudes show up


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> How exactly are you going to manage that? Your strength isn't nearly strong enough for that and bakusaiga still shatters on my skin.



Ok your balls get ripped off there the weakest point on a man's body now there is a hole I shove Bakusaiga down said hole and it cuts a random bit of your insides causing anti regen. I pull Bakusaiga out of your body I grab your head and shove Bakusaiga down your thought cutting the weaker inside of your body again causing degeneration there. I then begin to pound on your head constantly just for the sake of it. i am perfectly safe as any action you take will be reversed.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> one could argue the whole degeneration powers thing might help...
> 
> 
> This thread is moot untill power girl nudes show up



Just for you Banhammer


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Just for you Banhammer



Damn you! I wanted to post that!

Whatever, my version is larger!!


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

And 2 more: (I have to sign off now, homework to do, etc..)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

damn  Xellos is bringing it


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> And 2 more: (I have to sign off now, homework to do, etc..)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Aku did you just get them off Google's first page for power girl images


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

truth is, it's harder and harder for me not to vote for her NAO


----------



## Gig (Jan 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> truth is, it's harder and harder for me not to vote for her NAO



Tittys always sway the minds of men there like the one ring they just operate on much larger scale


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2008)

I've got to vote for Aku, at the end of the day an attack that affects how someone acts is by it's nature a mental attack.

Cable would be able to notice such an effect and compensate for it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, he would, but phsicics usually don't go all out and mindcrush everything around without checking for mental traps. Wich here he did.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've got to vote for Aku, at the end of the day an attack that affects how someone acts is by it's nature a mental attack.
> 
> Cable would be able to notice such an effect and compensate for it.



No, he won't notice it. Since he attacks right at the start of the fight and that attack will be instantly reversed to himself.


----------



## Id (Jan 21, 2008)

24 Hour notice. (goes to tally up votes so far).




4-2 in Xellos favor.

*Aku Shinigami
*
Id
this thread 
EvilMoogle
this thread 
mystictrunks
this thread 

*Xellos Metallium*
Sonic
this thread 
Ax_
this thread 
Alucard2997
Link removed
Banhammer
Link removed


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmm... well Hopefully I can overcome that, For everyone who hasn't fully decided yet, what areas of contention do you have that I can address?


----------



## Id (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Hmm... well Hopefully I can overcome that, For everyone who hasn't fully decided yet, what areas of contention do you have that I can address?



Can you specify ?Brain Fried?.

Did you actually mean frying someone?s brain?
Or as a telepathic assault similar to a psionic attack or mindswipe.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> No, he won't notice it. Since he attacks right at the start of the fight and that attack will be instantly reversed to himself.



The problem there is you have to assume characters will take reasonable actions that are not explicitly stated. 

Would you accept the argument  "so-and-so didn't breathe during prep time, their character can't hold their breath for 20 minutes so they pass out before the match even starts."

If my character created a lava moat surrounding himself and my opponent stated in prep that they would start the match by charging forward at me, don't you think it's reasonable to assume that the character might notice the lava moat and stop rather than charge in to their fiery demise?

It's the same case here, (IMO) there's no way that Cable could not notice his brain has been manipulated.  So his character would either not attack suicidally, or would simply alter his target in such a fashion to actually hit Xellos' character.

It's my opinion (and thus my vote) that any effect the ability has is one that he could compensate for.

That's the logic behind my vote.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Id said:


> Can you specify ?Brain Fried?.
> 
> Did you actually mean frying someone?s brain?
> Or as a telepathic assault similar to a psionic attack or mindswipe.



What I meant by that was that I was going to use Cable's power(note I said only cable's power not the mind gem) to perform a psychic attack on Xellos. I chose that option because It enables me to stop Xellos, while also being harmless to me if it was reflected back, since my own automatic psychic defenses would be enough to stop it.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> It's the same case here, (IMO) there's no way that Cable could not notice his brain has been manipulated.  So his character would either not attack suicidally, or would simply alter his target in such a fashion to actually hit Xellos' character.
> 
> It's my opinion (and thus my vote) that any effect the ability has is one that he could compensate for.
> 
> That's the logic behind my vote.



It is a magical attack. As said in one of the scans posted here in this thread. Your lava charging analogy doesn't work since there is no distance to be covered. It's not like the assault will be reflected from Xellos back to Aku,  Aku will fry his brain instead of Xellos. The target of the attack has been completely changed. There is no time to notice anything since the attack commences right at the beginning of the match. 




> I chose that option because It enables me to stop Xellos, while also being harmless to me if it was reflected back, since my own automatic psychic defenses would be enough to stop it.



How are you shielding yourself from an attack that comes from inside you? Your attack isn't reflected back at you, you will attack yourself.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> It is a magical attack. As said in one of the scans posted here in this thread. Your lava charging analogy doesn't work since there is no distance to be covered. It's not like the assault will be reflected from Xellos back to Aku,  Aku will fry his brain instead of Xellos. The target of the attack has been completely changed. There is no time to notice anything since the attack commences right at the beginning of the match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Just because I may be generating the attack, doesn't mean all of my resistances suddenly disappear, my defenses are automatic, and in many cases are built into my brain by years of study and practice,  Cable is extremely resistant to being messed around mentally, he's fought someone with his exact powers before and blocked them.


----------



## Id (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> What I meant by that was that I was going to use Cable's power(note I said only cable's power not the mind gem) to perform a psychic attack on Xellos. I chose that option because It enables me to stop Xellos, while also being harmless to me if it was reflected back, since my own automatic psychic defenses would be enough to stop it.



Then I don’t see, what the commotion is within the specifics of Killings Intent, needed to back fire your own attack to you. A telepathic Mind Swipe does not kill, it does incapacitate the opponent.
As in the case of .  X-Man vs. AoA Domino.. Or  Cable vs. Julian.. These are matches that where ended through the use of major telepathic assault, with out the intent of killings.

My Vote Stands.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> It is a magical attack. As said in one of the scans posted here in this thread. Your lava charging analogy doesn't work since there is no distance to be covered. It's not like the assault will be reflected from Xellos back to Aku,  Aku will fry his brain instead of Xellos. The target of the attack has been completely changed. There is no time to notice anything since the attack commences right at the beginning of the match.



Everything takes time.  In order for Aku to attack he has to see [/edit: using "see" loosely, observing his mind psychically is good enough] Xellos, recognize his psyche, and launch the attack.

Now, since this is telepathic in nature this takes a mere fraction of second, however it does take time.

In this time I foresee him noticing that his perceptions have been altered somehow, and taking measures to correct it (such as, rather than brain-scrambling the target, I'm going to send a brain-scramble to a point 11 feet north of my target).

As explained in this thread, Xellos' ability provides no overt defense, only a change of target (making one attack oneself rather than him).  Once this is realized it's mere illusion.



Alucard2997 said:


> How are you shielding yourself from an attack that comes from inside you? Your attack isn't reflected back at you, you will attack yourself.



Well, as explained above I'm not suggesting that he'd shield, more that he'd redirect.

But since you asked, telepaths have excellent mental defenses in place.  At worst Aku's character would launch a telepathic battle with himself, at which point it would be painfully obvious that he's controlling both the attack and defense in this battle.

Even at light speeds no discernible time would pass and the battle would continue.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

Id said:


> Then I don’t see, what the commotion is within the specifics of Killings Intent, needed to back fire your own attack to you. A telepathic Mind Swipe does not kill, it does incapacitate the opponent.
> As in the case of .  X-Man vs. AoA Domino.. Or  Cable vs. Julian.. These are matches that where ended through the use of major telepathic assault, with out the intent of killings.
> 
> My Vote Stands.



That does sound like a lot like killing to me. Not in the physical sense but what is the human without his mind? If the personality has been destroyed nothing remains of a person, it's as if he/she is dead.




EDIT:



EvilMoogle said:


> Even at light speeds no discernible time would pass and the battle would continue.



I'd like to disagree. At lightspeed you can move 299 meters in a millionth of a second.


----------



## Id (Jan 21, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> That does sound like a lot like killing to me. Not in the physical sense but what is the human without his mind? If the personality has been destroyed nothing remains of a person, it's as if he/she is dead.



A livings vegetable, with the hope of one day retaining its psyche. Its still not the same as beings being dead. And its purpose is not, to end life; Hence No killings Intent in Aku?s actions.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

Id said:


> A livings vegetable, with the hope of one day retaining its psyche. Its still not the same as beings being dead. And its purpose is not, to end life; Hence No killings Intent in Aku‘s actions.



I don't see why? Even Aku assumed a lot of times in this thread that his brain would blow up and that he would need Deadpool's healing.

More than clear enough that he meant a deadly attack.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> I'd like to disagree. At lightspeed you can move 299 meters in a millionth of a second.



While of course you're welcome to disagree I'd just like to point out that people have lived lifetimes in moments in telepathic events.  At least in Marvel they've made it abundantly clear that TP is faster than anything in the physical world.

But I've made all the argument I'm going to make here, my vote is cast, I encourage everyone to consider what I've said in regards to how they're voting but it's not my place to attempt to sway the competition here.

I will say that I expect people in this thread to maintain consistent positions in the future in regards to Xellos' ability.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Also if for some amazing reason I can't overcome him with the first attack, I easily survive the survive the backlash due to my defenses, and then I have 3 easy ways to stop him.

1. Use telekinesis to shut Xello's eyelids, thereby stopping the dojutsu, it's not killing intent in any way, so it works with ease.

2. I can send out a powerful psychic pulse, erasing the brains in the area. Since it's not targeted and is simply an attack emanating from me, the dojutsu wouldn't effect me.


3. I can put my tk shields at max, and then create a maximum strength tk blast in the area between us. Since I don't target him it's not an issue, and the blast should be enough to knock him out.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 21, 2008)

You figured it out(how to stop his dojutsu)

Aku gets my vote.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> I don't see why? Even Aku assumed a lot of times in this thread that his brain would blow up and that he would need Deadpool's healing.
> 
> More than clear enough that he meant a deadly attack.



No, I used the regen example because when those mind attacks work they tend to do slight damage to the synapses etc of the brain, I was pointing out that since Deadpool's regen can rebuild his entire brain quickly, a couple of synapses etc aren't going to be a problem.


Too many people look at all of the back up contingencies I've offered to prove that even if everything they've said works I'd still win, and assume I think everything they said would work.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Also if for some amazing reason I can't overcome him with the first attack, I easily survive the survive the backlash due to my defenses, and then I have 3 easy ways to stop him.



But one moment is more than enough (unless you want to tell me that your character won't be surprised that he suddenly attacks himself). Xellos just needs to ram Bakusaiga through your head at lightspeed in that moment and you'll be goner. Your regen is stopped and you will dissolve.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> But one moment is more than enough (unless you want to tell me that your character won't be surprised that he suddenly attacks himself). Xellos just needs to ram Bakusaiga through your head at lightspeed in that moment and you'll be goner. Your regen is stopped and you will dissolve.


yes I'll be surprised, but it's not going to be enough to give him enough time to do what you suggest. He was caught by surprise by Silver Surfer and was still able to bring up his shields to full force before it could work on him.

Also Bakusaiga is just going to shatter against me. Black adam is seriously almost as resistant to physical damage as superman. If you consider the substances that swords in Inuyasha have shattered or bounced off of in the past, I'm far tougher than those.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Just a quick question at you Alucard, are there any points if I could possibly demonstrate through scans that would convince you to change your vote, or are you just set right now?






Just a quick thing here, here's an example of how Captain marvel(exact same power set and level as Black Adam) can take a full power eye blast from Superman at point blank range, and he doesn't have any real harmful effects from it. If Someone like Black Adam doesn't bleed from that, what is Powergirl with Bakusaiga going to do?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 21, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Just a quick question at you Alucard, are there any points if I could possibly demonstrate through scans that would convince you to change your vote, or are you just set right now?



Probably if you bring up a scan of either BA or Cable resisting _magical_ mind tempering. And Psycho Pirate doesn't count, just look at how long he talked to Power Girl and at the end she still wasn't about to kill Ray. He barely got a sentence out before BA killed him.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 21, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> Probably if you bring up a scan of either BA or Cable resisting _magical_ mind tempering. And Psycho Pirate doesn't count, just look at how long he talked to Power Girl and at the end she still wasn't about to kill Ray. He barely got a sentence out before BA killed him.



Allright, I'll get back to you. I should have them later tonight, because I know he has feats like that.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok here's a couple I found(many of these will be captain marvel, since there are better respect threads for him , and he has identical powers)

Blocking the black rays of Eclipso(a spectre level magical demon) which enable her to possess anyone hit with them, and has no ill effects:
Cereal Killer

More coming, I'll post them as I find them.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> I noticed that the entire movie was uploaded up there.



 It even fucked with my mind! I'm seeing three females from NCIS!!


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> It even fucked with my mind! I'm seeing three females from NCIS!!



From what?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> From what?





A TV series.

This is what I'm seeing when I click on the link:

here


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> A TV series.
> 
> This is what I'm seeing when I click on the link:
> 
> Link removed





What the hell? This is what I'm seeing when I click on the link,(here's another source)


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's an example of nate grey(same power set remember) being able to screw with the mind of a powerful planet busting angel with magical powers.
 X-Man vs. AoA Domino.

Here's an example where it shows a high level marvel telepath being able to resist magic spells through sheer force of will for awhile.(She does eventually lose, however it is important to remember that she is fighting Dr. Strange whose magic repeatedly screws with abstracts, which is why he got kicked from the tournament)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok Alucard I found the scans that you asked for(It was amazingly hard too, there's almost no magic mind control in either Marvel or DC, but I dug up scans of both types of them resisting it.)


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

thing is, you didn't defend yourself
you could have, but ye didn't.
first strike is on xellos
ballsack cutting with magical michael jackson sword cames second..
Thoough not only of ballsack busting is a man killed


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> thing is, you didn't defend yourself
> you could have, but ye didn't.
> first strike is on xellos
> ballsack cutting with magical michael jackson sword cames second..
> Thoough not only of ballsack busting is a man killed



Alucard, you might want to read this before you state something like what you just said and don't accidentally pick the wrong guy to vote for.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> thing is, you didn't defend yourself
> you could have, but ye didn't.
> first strike is on xellos
> ballsack cutting with magical michael jackson sword cames second..
> Thoough not only of ballsack busting is a man killed



Thing is though most of Cable's mental defenses are automatic as are Black Adams magical defenses, so I don't need to take any action to defend myself.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> The problem there is you have to assume characters will take reasonable actions that are not explicitly stated.
> 
> Would you accept the argument  "so-and-so didn't breathe during prep time, their character can't hold their breath for 20 minutes so they pass out before the match even starts."
> 
> ...



Evilmoogle provided a metaphor here that I think fits the situation pretty well.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

By the way Alucard, was there a reason you changed your vote, if possible I'd like to address it. 



If you note in the conversation a couple of pages back, I showed how I'd only be temporarily surprised for a miniscule amount of time, and that I would be able to stop Powergirl from trying to rip my balls off, and that Bakusaiga would be completely ineffective seeing as it would shatter against my skin, and because if it does manage to scratch me I have the ability to remove the infected flesh from me. In addition it's a magical attack, so it would be effected by my magic resistance.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

and your deadpool regen


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, let's argue about this further. We still have more than ten hours to come to a conclusion, don't we?

*To Aku.*

1. Will you caught of guard by you attacking yourself?
2. For how long?
3. Don't forget that you are amped by the mind gem.




*To Xellos (Ax_, Banhammer, feel free to answer as well).
*
1. Do you think that Bakusaiga can hurt Black Adam's body? A body that withstood punches of Superboy-Prime. Keep in mind that powerful swords like Tetsusaiga have been broken before by far weaker characters.

2. Is there really a way for you to beat a Superman-like character who also has Deadpool's regen?


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

Actually, a cut by the sword negates pretty much all regeneration, actually.
So, if it can hit, which I believe it can, that means it will actually be able to negate it, actually.

The body of Xellos is strong enough for that.


There is a way, thanks to the fact that it can be negated, and since Xellos has resembling powers, not to mention the fact that there is also the fact that Xellos still has his eyes, which should cause problems for the enemy.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Actually, a cut by the sword negates pretty much all regeneration, actually.
> So, if it can hit, which I believe it can, that means it will actually be able to negate it, actually.
> 
> The body of Xellos is strong enough for that.



Xellos' body is strong enough. But you still won't be able to scratch a steel block with a piece of rubber. Though, the eyes might, I repeat, might be vulnerable enough.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> Okay, let's argue about this further. We still have more than ten hours to come to a conclusion, don't we?
> 
> *To Aku.*
> 
> ...



Ok at Alucard, this is going to be my last post until this afternoon, because I'm leaving for school in a few minutes:
Issue 1: To be quite honest I won't be. I've demonstrated immense innate magical and psychic resistance to mind attacks, so my own attack will be pretty much harmless against me. The only thing it could possibly do is surprise me a bit.
Issue 2: How long to recover? Nanoseconds really. Cable has managed to put up his shields and recover from being blindsided by the Silver Surfer, who way way faster than powergirl.
Issue 3: I'm not using the mind gem, I never said I was, and if I was it amps my shields as well. Secondly my combination with Black Adam as also boosts my shields with mystical power. Quite simply the attack won't really work. 

For Xello's issues:
1. Bakusaiga simply isn't strong enough, remember that even with powergirls strength, the metal will still shatter, and that;s not counting tk or magical shields. Also my magical shields are far stronger than the magic of bakusaiga, allowing me to pretty much nullify the ability.

Also even if there is a scratch, cable has the ability to eject viruses and poisons from his body using tk, so I can eject any infected flesh.

2. The Answer is really no.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

*To Aku.*

1. Will a reflected psychic attack catch you off guard?
Remember, this is a trick that does not reflect the attak, but makes so the attack is directed to him since square one. Since it's mental, there probably wouldn't be any time for him to be on guard. And because it cames from within his own mind, it couldn't be more devastating
2. For how long?
With deadpool's regen, depends on wether his counciousness is shut down or not.
3. Don't forget that you are amped by the mind gem.
He didn't say he was using the mind gem, he would be undoubtly screwed if he was.
Pressing Gas and Breaks at the same time with the uncouncious of the entire universe will obliterate his soul.

Thing is y'all, even if his brain phisically restores itself, he should enter a serious coma, his astral form could even be crushed. He'dd be a vegetable




*To Xellos (Ax_, Banhammer, feel free to answer as well).
*
1. Do you think that Bakusaiga can hurt Black Adam's body? A body that withstood punches of Superboy-Prime. Keep in mind that powerful swords like Tetsusaiga have been broken before by far weaker characters.

Depends, on how well Black Addam has defended against magic sword. If swords like these have been known t break, then ouch xellos

2. Is there really a way for you to beat a Superman-like character who also has Deadpool's regen?
You forgot Alpha level mental powers
Yes, there is. 
Turn his power against him, or making him adapt his powers away


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> Xellos' body is strong enough. But you still won't be able to scratch a steel block with a piece of rubber. Though, the eyes might, I repeat, might be vulnerable enough.



Eyelids closed remember?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

You need to foucs for that
Power girl is naked


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

I easily survive the survive the backlash due to my defenses, and then I have 3 easy ways to stop him.

1. Use telekinesis to shut Xello's eyelids, thereby stopping the dojutsu, it's not killing intent in any way, so it works with ease.

2. I can send out a powerful psychic pulse, erasing the brains in the area. Since it's not targeted and is simply an attack emanating from me, the dojutsu wouldn't effect me.


3. I can put my tk shields at max, and then create a maximum strength tk blast in the area between us. Since I don't target him it's not an issue, and the blast should be enough to knock him out.


Anyways signing off now, talk to you guys later.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Issue 2: How long to recover? Nanoseconds really. Cable has managed to put up his shields and recover from being blindsided by the Silver Surfer, who way way faster than powergirl.



Ah, see... for someone moving at lightspeed nanoseconds are enough. 1 nanosecond would allow Xellos to easily move 299 meters. Though I don't know how far apart you start.

Thanks for the rest of the answers.



> Eyelids closed remember?



It still leaves mouth, ears and the nose.



> 1. Use telekinesis to shut Xello's eyelids, thereby stopping the dojutsu, it's not killing intent in any way, so it works with ease.



But can you do that? Those are Kryptonian eyelids, they also have superstrength.


On a sidenote... I searched through the Black Adam respect thread on KMC and... He mindraped the Martian Manhunter?! WTF?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 22, 2008)

You mean when he made MM feel bad?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I've got the perfect strategie to beat aku so if we fight, it's ok 
I've got nothing on Xellos though, , the tables have turn
Id, I vote blank


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> You mean when he made MM feel bad?



I don't consider making the MM cry like a little girl and fly away from Earth as just 'making him feel bad'.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Well, I've got the perfect strategie to beat aku so if we fight, it's ok
> I've got nothing on Xellos though, , the tables have turn
> Id, I vote blank



Dude, that is just low...
This is about who is the strongest, and who deserves to win the most, and Xellos is the best here.

I mean, the other guy can't do anything to him, hwile Xellos actually CAN hurt him.

Why is this hard to get?
Besides, there is no way to ignore it, since everything he does, EVERYTHING, is done back at him, while the regeneration can be negated.

This is just no contest, really.
My vote for Xellos stands.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Why is this hard to get?
> Besides, there is no way to ignore it, since everything he does, EVERYTHING, is done back at him, while the regeneration can be negated.



Killing attacks are returned. Normal attacks that aren't meant to kill still get through, just to make it clear.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> Killing attacks are returned. Normal attacks that aren't meant to kill still get through, just to make it clear.



You sure?
How about providing scans of that happening?


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Actually all harmful attacks are returned a guy tried to use a move to take out kouga's eyes thinking it would not be reflected but it was and he attacked his own eyes. 

Countering an attack which did not kill the attacker

*Spoiler*: __ 







The Iga talking after the attack stating that he was merely injured


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> You sure?
> How about providing scans of that happening?



At least that's what I gathered from this thread. Heck, even Xellos assumed it only works on killing strikes or killing intent.

D=


EDIT:



> Actually all harmful attacks are returned a guy tried to use a move to take out kouga's eyes thinking it would not be reflected but it was and he attacked his own eyes.



Really? Gah... again new info. My head starts hurting. My vote'll stay for Xellos for now until Aku comes up with something else.

Now that I think about it, Moondragon and Dr. Strange had an actual battle. There was no place for subtle tricks...


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good, Xellos is leading then...
He deserves it, as well, with his awesome combo of abilities...

DD YOU HEAR THAT, ID?
ALUCARD CHANGED HIS VOTE BACK TO XELLOS, OK?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> DD YOU HEAR THAT, ID?
> ALUCARD CHANGED HIS VOTE BACK TO XELLOS, OK?



Actually I already deleted my post that changed my vote a few hours ago. Since I wanted to discuss this more.


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

And just encase Aku says there not talking about the same guy being alive


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, right, wrong, and practical
Why do you conspire against me?


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh, right, wrong, and practical
> Why do you conspire against me?



Because Xellos deserves to win more than Aku, given what we know.
Besides, his idea is far more awesome!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

This is my view on this fight
In comic books there are four elemnts
No, not wind water fire and eart.
They are Magic, Muscle, Mental and Might(it means energy manipulation, I just couldn't recall a word that started with "m")
Aku's character got everything covered!
Black Adam's body gives him supes powers, along with magic protection (wich supes lacks big time) and some energy shielding, Cable's Alpha TK shields give energy and phisical safety, and Cable's telepathy allready was Xavierproof, but now it also has the mindgem, just for sick kicks.
With proper prep, Aku cannot be beat except by the Tactigon.
He didn't put up quite the prop prep however.
Cable by standard would have the area of the brain the dojutsu affects protected. But this isn't cable, this aku, and he did slip.
One could argue those would be a given but.... One could argue they are not. I do think this is the deciding factor.
Oh aku, if only you had said "open up a tk brain buble"
You would have regened and then plucked Xellos apart, and I wouldn't have this dillema.
Oh well, lightspeed magic michael jackson sword through the mouth for the win


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

We already dealt with this, and the voting is practically done.
Even IF you change your vote to Aku, there is still, I think, 2 more that voted for Xellos...


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> We already dealt with this, and the voting is practically done.
> Even IF you change your vote to Aku, there is still, I think, 2 more that voted for Xellos...



I actually have 1 less vote than Aku Ax I was in the lead by 1 but Banhammer pulled his vote and the mystictrucks voted for Aku.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> I actually have 1 less vote than Aku Ax I was in the lead by 1 but Banhammer pulled his vote and the mystictrucks voted for Aku.



Oh.
Well, crap.

Guess the other guy wins then, unfortunately...
But how?
I mean, Alucard and me voted for you, and mystictrunks voted for him, and banhammer pulled his...
so, how does this work out?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Aku has three votes (Id, EvilMoogle, mystictrunks) and Xellos has three votes (me, Ax_, Sonic). Banhammer is the deciding factor now.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

How come the guy that made this gets to vote?
That doesn't seem right...

Isn't he just here to fix thing, actually...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Ooooh, the suspense is killing me!

I want to fight aku
but xellos got tities
 Xellos prep is better, but Aku has genius a juggernaut

That only I can beat.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.


Let's get someone else to do this


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

How can you be sure you get to fight the other guy, though?
You might not get that.
In fact, you might end up fighting someone that beats you, and then Aku ends up winning everything, if you are right...

Even though Xellos should have beaten him...

Is this actually how you want the tournament to turn into?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Coups are what I do best 


I'm forced to say this
Sorry Aku
Your rash blow, even more so if you get mind gem, gets you down for long enough so that lightspeed powergirl stabs you in the mouth with michael jackson sword
I wanna hear his words before I say "I vote Xellos"
Last chance my good friend.

I hope you fight Darkseid


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Coups are what I do best
> 
> 
> I'm forced to say this
> ...



I would have a hard time countering you Banhammer any way lol because what is forcing some one made of sand to attack them selfs with a sand storm going to do


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Exactly how are you going to see through a sandstorm?


----------



## atom (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm thinking I might change my vote to Aku..

EDIT: Just found some new info on Cable and Black Adam. Gotta change my vote to Aku. I vote for Aku.


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I'm thinking I might change my vote to Aku..



I expected this to happen This tournament is like a general election or international politics


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I'm thinking I might change my vote to Aku..



Why's that? Now we even know that even non-lethal attacks won't work on Xellos.


----------



## atom (Jan 22, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> Why's that? Now we even know that even non-lethal attacks won't work on Xellos.


You say that like he only has non-lethal attacks..


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Sonic said:


> You say that like he only has non-lethal attacks..



No. Previously most of us assumed that only lethal attacks are reflected by Xellos' doujutsu. Thanks to the scans Xellos posted we now know that non-lethal attacks are reflected as well, so Aku can't talk himself out anymore by saying that he doesn't want to kill Xellos.

Not to forget that his 'strategy' about holding Xellos eyes shut with TK can be easily countered. Xellos just needs to use his hands to hold his eyes open.


----------



## atom (Jan 22, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> No. Previously most of us assumed that only lethal attacks are reflected by Xellos' doujutsu. Thanks to the scans Xellos posted we now know that non-lethal attacks are reflected as well, so Aku can't talk himself out anymore by saying that he doesn't want to kill Xellos.
> 
> Not to forget that his 'strategy' about holding Xellos eyes shut with TK can be easily countered. Xellos just needs to use his hands to hold his eyes open.


Except Aku could destroy everything and Xellos will be caught in the attack and die. Besides, Xello's doujutsu only works with physical attacks anyways.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Except Aku could destroy everything and Xellos will be caught in the attack and die. Besides, Xello's doujutsu only works with physical attacks anyways.



No, it doesn't. It changes the attacks intent to the one attacking. He doesn't manipulate the bodies. The people under the doujutsu just kill/attack themselves when they want to kill/attack the doujutsu user.

Intent has nothing to do with the body.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

So...am I the only one who thinks this tournament has turned into something resembling a farce?
Because, as far as I can tell, people revenge-vote against other people, just because they voted against them in their thread (sonic being the prime example in this thread, but there are others) or because they don't want to fight them later on...

Of course, that is just what I think, but I was wondering if other people had noticed that as well.


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Except Aku could destroy everything and Xellos will be caught in the attack and die. Besides, Xello's doujutsu only works with physical attacks anyways.



Are you calling a wind based ranged attack a physical attack magic attack Or a poison breath attack a physical attack? I know you must be angry that I’m not being clear on who I voted for but I just want to be fair in my judgement. The reason I am not being fully clear is because I feel that if I was that I would alienate the other debater and s/he would hold a grudge against me ruining my own chances.


----------



## atom (Jan 22, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> No, it doesn't. It changes the attacks intent to the one attacking. He doesn't manipulate the bodies. The people under the doujutsu just kill/attack themselves when they want to kill/attack the doujutsu user.
> 
> Intent has nothing to do with the body.


Proof that the doujutsu works with mind attacks?



> (sonic being the prime example in this thread, but there are others)


LOL. Thats funny. In your thread against Mystic, it was clear you were just making things up about your little plate. Mystic's plan was much better then yours, so I voted for him.

In this thread, Aku has convinced me that he could win. So I'm changing my vote. Also, tourny's that rely on votes are flawed anyway. Thats why there needs to be judges picked out by the creator of the tourny.



> Are you calling a wind based ranged attack a physical attack magic attack Or a poison breath attack a physical attack?


Both of those things are physical attacks yes. Since it hurts them.. well, physically...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Nope.

I revelealed my advantages from the bat


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Proof that the doujutsu works with mind attacks?



You don't get it do you? The attack is not reflected back in a physical sense.

1. Doujutsu user activates doujutsu
2. I want to attack doujutsu user
3. I attack myself.

Not the attack is reflected. The intent of the attack is changed. It's not like I fire a bullet at him and it is reflected back at me. No, I will shoot myself (hold the gun to my head and shoot) thanks to that doujutsu. Because the intent of my attack has been changed.

The same will happen with all attacks. He doesn't manipulate my body. I do everything on my own.


----------



## Id (Jan 22, 2008)

My, my so much credibility is being given to a street level manipulative technique, against a grossly pumped up telepath that can vary well perceive through illusions or mind control. This is regardless if its nature is Magic or Physic.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Id said:


> This is regardless if its nature is Magic or Physic.



I saw only one example of a Psychic/Mage fight in this thread and the mage won. And none of the participants were Cable.


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Id said:


> My, my so much credibility is being given to a street level manipulative technique, against a grossly pumped up telepath that can vary well perceive through illusions or mind control. This is regardless if its nature is Magic or Physic.



So the fact that it is used by a street level character it's effects mean shit. 

It is this type of mind set that creates threads like 1000 KN4s vs luffy


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Reed Richards said:
			
		

> And you should not underestimate a boy that can stop a tank with a well placed pebble!



**

The more I think about it, the more I believe I have way too much personal intrest on this fight to vote on it


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> The more I think about it, the more I believe I have way too much personal intrest on this fight to vote on it



Damn it, be a man already and vote. I don't care for who. For someone who calls himself Banhammer you are not very decisive. You're not worth the hammerchucks.


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

I feel that I lost the second people read the OP and saw that Aku's character on paper is much stronger than my own.

Thanks every one who voted for me


----------



## Id (Jan 22, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> I saw only one example of a Psychic/Mage fight in this thread and the mage won. And none of the participants were Cable.



(1) The mage carries potent magic, more so with The Eye of Agamotto. Do you want to compare its Psychic abilties to Kouga Gennosuke Dojutsu?

(2) And its through the use of the Mind Gem, which Aku can use as good as any previous wielder of the Gem.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 22, 2008)

Id said:


> (2) And its through the use of the Mind Gem, which Aku can use as good as any previous wielder of the Gem.



Read the thread. Aku said that he doesn't use the gem.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Read the description
Stern, but *fair*

Xellos has the mooves to stop him, but Aku is a perfect juggernaut


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Id said:


> (1) The mage carries potent magic, more so with The Eye of Agamotto. Do you want to compare its Psychic abilties to Kouga Gennosuke Dojutsu?
> 
> (2) And its through the use of the Mind Gem, which Aku can use as good as any previous wielder of the Gem.



You argue that because some one is more powerful over all in stats that they can simply defeat every one else who is technically weaker no matter what techniques they possess. 

The fact is Id shear power is not every thing the fantastic 4 have defeated Galactus who should have obliterated them but because he saw them as insects ended up losing that is what Aku has done here he saw my char as a nobody a fucked up his prep.  

The kingdom of Macedonia was considered thousands of times weaker than the Persian Empire yet Macedonians defeated the Persians and wiped there empire of the map. On statistics they should have lost but they did not.

The 300 Spartans and 1000 other Greeks defeated an army that numbered in the 100 thousands because they out prepped them while the Persian king arrogantly had his army charge. He only won in the end when he started using proper tactics.


----------



## Id (Jan 22, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> Read the thread. Aku said that he doesn't use the gem.



Why is the gem needed? He does not need to activate a Doujutsu like Xellos. Aku comes in with his telepathy in function.  You think that just because, Aku intends to end the match as soon as it starts, wont be aware of a form of mind manipulation taking place. A telepath of his order, with the gem?  A telepath that has shown to be aware of its soundings down to every individuals across a planet simultaneously? You think a its Doujutus is going to by pass, the Telepaths defenses that easily? Its only hope was for Aku to lose focus, which is fine and I agree it has worked. Yet the it didn?t go through.

Who do you think, has the advantage? 
Start of the Match
Aku: Mind swipe!
Xellus: Dojutus!

Both attacks are taking into place simultaneously at the start. Who is reaching who first?
I am backing up the person, that has known mind control protection, longer reach, and severe multitasking?s feats.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

What I don't get is why you get to vote, though...
Aren't you just there to start the fight itself?

Like a referee?
Someone who finally decides who won?
Doesn't really makes much sense that you are voting here.


----------



## Id (Jan 22, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> You argue that because some one is more powerful over all in stats that they can simply defeat every one else who is technically weaker no matter what techniques they possess.
> 
> The fact is Id shear power is not every thing the fantastic 4 have defeated Galactus who should have obliterated them but because he saw them as insects ended up losing that is what Aku has done here he saw my char as a nobody a fucked up his prep.
> 
> ...



Your entire prep was not the best either.
It concentrated on Aku losing focus, through visual erotic suggestions. He kept his eyes closed, their goes losing ones focus.

Next is to relay on a Dojutus. Aku’s Telepathy protects his mind from such control regardless if its magic or psychic nature. Yet you have no protection from Aku’s mind swipe. 

Aku simply did not bother to make an elaborate full proof plan. His first half sentence into his prep of a plan, countered nearly your entire prep. You have no protection against a mind swipe (which is what he chooses to use).

In my perspective its over.



Ax_ said:


> What I don't get is why you get to vote, though...
> Aren't you just there to start the fight itself?
> 
> Like a referee?
> ...



 Is their anything wrong in the way I voted? Is this against the rules?

The answer is no, and no.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

I was on the understanding that the dojutsu was activated before the fight, and that Aku started in the 00:00 with a psichic maelstrom


----------



## Id (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I was on the understanding that the dojutsu was activated before the fight, and that Aku started in the 00:00 with a psichic maelstrom



Yet no participant can effect each other in prep time. What is Aku going to do, shut off his telepathy or turn it on. Because his defenses, and abilities are on. He isn?t going to attack Xellos in prep time. So its logical, that he will proceed with a mindswipe at the start. 

Unless, you want to tell me Xellos violated the rules. And effected, Aku during prep. Because that violation, is worthy of disqualification.


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Id said:


> Is their anything wrong in the way I voted? Is this against the rules?
> 
> The answer is no, and no.



Is there some thing wrong with a football referee betting that a footballer will score the first goal in the match he is refereeing?



Id said:


> Unless, you want to tell me Xellos violated the rules. And effected, Aku during prep. Because that violation, is worthy of disqualification.


I'm not effecting him in any way the Dojutsu is automatic once activated it is his fault trying to act against me during prep also I have technically done nothing he is attacking him self.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Is there some thing wrong with a football referee betting that a footballer will score the first goal in the match he is refereeing?



Pretty much what I'm asking here...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Is there some thing wrong with a football referee betting that a footballer will score the first goal in the match he is refereeing?
> 
> ^I'm not effecting him in any way the Dojutsu is automatic once activated it is his fault trying to act against me during prep also I have technically done nothing he is attacking him self.



By that logic no one with a team should be allowed to vote.  Which would bring the average vote to "0 - 0" for each match so far.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Actually, sylar dosen't have a team, so it would be 1-0 with my vic


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Actually, sylar dosen't have a team, so it would be 1-0 with my vic



Banhammer you oh me 5 wishes remember


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 22, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> By that logic no one with a team should be allowed to vote.  Which would bring the average vote to "0 - 0" for each match so far.



Team?
I don't remember joining a team, so I don't see why I can't vote...


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok I'm back, what are the votes currently, and who do I need to convince?


Also I showed that Captain Marvel can resist mental attacks by Eclipso, a Spectre level magic creature.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Me.
I'm your deciding factor right now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Team?
> I don't remember joining a team, so I don't see why I can't vote...





Rather anyone competing in the tournament has a vested interest in who his potential opponents are next round.  Actually in that regard Id has more of a right to vote than the rest of us do.


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Rather anyone competing in the tournament has a vested interest in who his potential opponents are next round.  Actually in that regard Id has more of a right to vote than the rest of us do.



Id's the last opponent though


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Me.
> I'm your deciding factor right now.



Ok then, let me show you a couple of things then;


First of all, will the dojutsu work? In the scan it is specified as a magical mind attack. This of course brings up the question of whether I can resist a magical mind attack or not. 

My characters have resisted magical mental attacks from: 
Eclipso(she is a spectre level magic creature)
Dr. Strange(although she lost, it took awhile to break through her guard, and that's not bad considering Dr. Strange has mind controlled abstracts before.)

In other words my characters have resisted or proven immune to the same type of attack from sources which a far far beyond Xellos' power level.

If you combine the two resistances then there's no way the dojutsu will work on me. remember that since all of these defenses are built in, I didn't need to specify them in my prep, as they are always active.


Secondly his only hope, bakusaiga is pretty much worthless against me. Tetsaiga has been shown bouncing off the scales of a creature that were as hard as steel. Now you have to deal with someone whose body has taken punches from Superboy prime, and superman, as well as point blank eye blasts from Superman. there's also proof that every bit of his body is just as fully armored as the exterior, after all his brain survived being attacked by something that tried to open up a football field sized space inside of it. So even if they do target some orifice it would still shatter. 


I've also demonstrated my ridiculous resistance to my own powers which are also built in a don't need to be specified as active. 

Now I already said i wasn't using the mind gem, so that means i can easily tank my own ordinary mind blasts.

Even if I had the mind gem, it serves as an across the board power boost of mental powers, meaning it enhances my defenses just as much as it enhances my offense.

Mind gem offense-Mind gem defense=0 force affecting me.



basically no matter what the scenario I would win.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Good points, good points. You've made me seriously reconsider.
Xellos, final words?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Id's the last opponent though



True, but then he's only concerned about one round where as the rest of us have several.


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Ok then, let me show you a couple of things then;
> 
> 
> First of all, will the dojutsu work? In the scan it is specified as a magical mind attack. This of course brings up the question of whether I can resist a magical mind attack or not.
> ...



I never argued that it would harm your skin I said I would shove it down your thought where the flesh is weaker also Bakusaiga is more powerful then Tetsaiga and easily cut though megaushis diamond hard skin (assuming he inherited that trait)


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> I never argued that it would harm your skin I said I would shove it down your thought where the flesh is weaker also Bakusaiga is more powerful then Tetsaiga and easily cut though megaushis diamond hard skin (assuming he inherited that trait)



First of all Megaushis, didn't demonstrate anything which would show that he had harder skin, and I already pointed out that my entire body inside and out is armored. I'm just as armored on the inside as the outside.

Also where's the proof that it's more powerful that tetsaiga?


Again I must emphasize the fact that both of my characters have demonstrated the ability to resist abstract level magical mental attacks, and my character combines both of those resistances, so your not even going to get the chance to use Bakusaiga.

Abstract>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Human ninja


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

wait, how is black adam shielded on the inside?
greek heroes sometimes would have their skin invunerable, not everything else.
Michael Jackson sword through the mouth is serious buisness


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> wait, how is black adam shielded on the inside?
> greek heroes sometimes would have their skin invunerable, not everything else.
> Michael Jackson sword through the mouth is serious buisness



His entire body is has the same level of invulnerability. He was able to survive a tesseract opening up in the center of his brain, attempting to expand to the size of a football field and then collapsing.

If his brain can survive something like that, his throat can survive something like bakusaiga.


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> First of all Megaushis, didn't demonstrate anything which would show that he had harder skin, and I already pointed out that my entire body inside and out is armored. I'm just as armored on the inside as the outside.
> 
> Also where's the proof that it's more powerful that tetsaiga?



Rumiko Tekeshi stated that bakusaiga base wave attack was more powerful than a fully powered backlash wave (though we can't take that as evidence) it also has better on panel feats smiting thousands of demons in one stroke. Oh and it also cut some of Naraku’s tentacles. (I stated that there was no proof that he inherited the diamond trait)

You rank your self as an abstract?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Jeez Aku, can your character be any more of a juggerflash ?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Rumiko Tekeshi stated that bakusaiga base wave attack was more powerful than a fully powered backlash wave (though we can't take that as evidence) it also has better on panel feats smiting thousands of demons in one stroke. Oh and it also cut some of Naraku?s tentacles. (I stated that there was no proof that he inherited the diamond trait)
> 
> You rank your self as an abstract?



I don't rank myself as an abstract, however I do point out that in this specific area of mental powers, then yes I can resist even their attacks. 

Anyways everypart of Black Adams body including his internal portions are far harder and resistant to damage than even naraku's hardest shell.

Plus it's not like I'm just going to sit there and let you ram a sword down my throat, in fact since you won't be able to affect me with your dojutsu, it would be extremely easy to block your attack or just shatter the sword with tk.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Jeez Aku, can your character be any more of a juggerflash ?



No, but i'm open to suggestions on how to improve

I think when it comes down to it though, I've proven that I outclass Xellos in every single possible way, and that his only hope of the dojutsu simply won't function on me.


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> I don't rank myself as an abstract, however I do point out that in this specific area of mental powers, then yes I can resist even their attacks.
> 
> Anyways everypart of Black Adams body including his internal portions are far harder and resistant to damage than even naraku's hardest shell.
> 
> Plus it's not like I'm just going to sit there and let you ram a sword down my throat, in fact since you won't be able to affect me with your dojutsu, it would be extremely easy to block your attack or just shatter the sword with tk.



Your brain dead for a few seconds due to you prep blunder.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

So Aku, you're a character with a perfect comics defense, that pulls tipical Phoenix tricks, but with superman level stats?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Your brain dead for a few seconds due to you prep blunder.



No I am not. Would you mind explaining how your magic defense manages to do anything to me since I have shown on panel proof of me resisting the magical mental attacks of abstract creatures?


Again, 2 defenses that both can block abstract level versions of your attack, and you claim that somehow your ability still works.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> So Aku, you're a character with a perfect comics defense, that pulls tipical Phoenix tricks, but with superman level stats?



No, I'm a uber-mind character with a superman-like body. He's trying to attack me on what is basically my absolute strongest point. He's trying to use a magical attack to influence my mind. I on the other hand, have contructed one of the most powerful telepaths ever with the ability to resist both magical and telepathic assaults. I'm much weaker to other methods of attack, but he's attacking my strongest point.

think of this debate as a battle between the U.S. and some terrorists. Instead of attacking some local shopping mall, Xellos is basically attacking Fort Knox.


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> No, I'm a uber-mind character with a superman-like body. He's trying to attack me on what is basically my absolute strongest point. He's trying to use a magical attack to influence my mind. I on the other hand, have contructed one of the most powerful telepaths ever with the ability to resist both magical and telepathic assaults. I'm much weaker to other methods of attack, but he's attacking my strongest point.
> 
> think of this debate as a battle between the U.S. and some terrorists. Instead of attacking some local shopping mall, Xellos is basically attacking Fort Knox.




Except I'm not attacking


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Except I'm not attacking



it's still an attempt to mentally influence/control me, so my defenses still work. 
Plus I've also shown the ability to break through extremely powerful magical shields and defenses that are far above your power level, so either way it won't work.


----------



## Gig (Jan 22, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> No, I'm a uber-mind character with a superman-like body. He's trying to attack me on what is basically my absolute strongest point. He's trying to use a magical attack to influence my mind. I on the other hand, have contructed one of the most powerful telepaths ever with the ability to resist both magical and telepathic assaults. I'm much weaker to other methods of attack, but he's attacking my strongest point.
> 
> think of this debate as a battle between the U.S. and some terrorists. Instead of attacking some local shopping mall, Xellos is basically attacking Fort Knox.


It’s more like this 
What you changing it to? 

As you can see he wastes him self with a nuke then I move in for the kill with no opposition. 



Aku Shinigami said:


> it's still an attempt to mentally influence/control me, so my defenses still work.
> Plus I've also shown the ability to break through extremely powerful magical shields and defenses that are far above your power level, so either way it won't work.


 It's not a telepathic ability


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> It?s more like this
> What you changing it to?
> 
> As you can see he wastes him self then i move in for the kill with no opposition.
> ...



It a magical attempt to control my actions, which my characters are able to resist easily, and have demonstrated the ability to do so in the past.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll repeat myself
There are four tipes of attacks on comics
Energy, Force, Mind and Magic

Your magic defense is aperently able to stop anything beneath skyfather's level of energy magic and Force
Your mental defense shields you against anything beneath skyfather's brainfuckery and tanks herald's energy and force
But, if that wasn't enough you've got the healing factor of the guy that attaches his head six minutes after it's been beheaded!

There are three things that can beat you
Something stronger than your defense (likely not in the limits of this tournament) that compleltly obliterates your head
A great plan (nigh impossible when in this arena since all there is is alot of food, gravity that will not bother neither, and food. Hey, maybe if Powergirl had gotten naked in that bed) wich Xellos achieved the best way he could.
Stealing your powers (we can't all have black alices)

How are you beneath Ion 2?


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I'll repeat myself
> There are four tipes of attacks on comics
> Energy, Force, Mind and Magic
> 
> ...




Every single one of my characters is beneath the limits.

God Cable was beaten on panel by Silver Surfer, thereby placing him under the caps.

Ion is quite simply able of overpowering black Adam, due to the enormous level of his powers. Black Adam has been beaten before many times due to physical force, it just requires someone with the strength of someone like superman or Captain marvel. Powergirl is just far too inferior to do that though.


I simply chose characters which complemented each other, and through combining would be stronger. The cap only applies to the original characters you put in.


Edit: I can also tell you that Black Adam does have several potent weaknesses that could hurt me, but that are covered over by Cable's strengths. For example in the past he's been ko'ed by powerful diseases and the like, however with deadpool
's healing factor that's eliminated. There are others, but I really don't feel like telling you guys.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

this is what Ion 2 is capable of, and he's the limit for what a DC character can be. Black adam is definitely below him.

Spectre ( Hal Jordan) admitts that Ion cold rewrite the whole universe if he wanted to


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

That's not Ion2


Stop bickering you fools, heath ledger is dead


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Stop bickering you fools, heath ledger is dead



May he rest in peace


Edit: 
Allright then, match is over. (It's 24 hrs past the 24 notice)

Final Votes:
For Aku Shinigami: (4)
Id
Evilmoogle
mystictrunks
Sonic


For Xellos: (3)
Banhammer
Ax_
Alucard2997


----------



## Id (Jan 23, 2008)

I have no clue who Banhammer voted for. But it does not change the outcome.

Aku wins with 4 votes.

Individually each choice, is around the benchmark. But Aku wanted to have a specialty. Superman Like beings, with monstrous Psi power. (Cable and Mind gem double stack).

And due to some Drama, I am no longer voting from here on.>_<


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 23, 2008)

Well xellos, you did a great job of debating, I really enjoyed our match.


----------



## Id (Jan 23, 2008)

I wished some would have chosen Shaka and attempted that Doujutsu. Not only, would it not work, Shaka would have reversed it 

Shaka can be a vary Broken character.:can


Any how, I love this match. Just when I thought, I could not get surprised. BAM their it is.

Oh and if Aku did not closed his eyes, I would have voted for Xellos


----------



## atom (Jan 23, 2008)

why is it that everytime I vote, it keeps on being the decisive factor..


----------



## Id (Jan 23, 2008)

Sonic said:


> why is it that everytime I vote, it keeps on being the decisive factor..



The Force is strong in you


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Quick question before this is over, though...
How can Aku have an ability which he said could block an attack from abstract-level beings, which he said higher up in the page?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2008)

Well Xellos, don't feel bad, Aku had a very round character, strong mind, strong body, and god proof soul. Plus, he could debated Id to a near standstill once, using Magneto to fight SPAWN.
And all you had was your powers vs Jesus Juggerflash's powers in a place where all there is is a white space.


----------

